# Médica muestra su nómina en twitter y queda retratada



## Lombroso (28 Ene 2022)

Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.

Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.

Ha incluido una retención del 20%, cuando lo habitual, según parece, es que sea del 12 o el 13%.

Posteriormente ha "olvidado" las guardias, que son un mínimo de 3 mensuales con una duración de entre 17 y 24 horas (súmenle las ganancias de dichas guardias).

Y ya por último, también olvidó destacar que las pagas extraordinarias no están prorrateadas. 

Hemos llegado a un punto en que parece que la queja es la norma fundamental, tanto en funcionarios como en asalariados de empresas privadas. La verdad es que me parece que cada uno ha de ser responsable y consecuente con la actividad a la que decide dedicarse en un futuro. ¿No sabía la "médica" que su sueldo iba a ser el que es? ¿Se ha metido en el gremio solo para reivindicar mejoras? ¿Dónde queda la vocación en la balanza economía-gratificación?

Lo anterior es algo que me choca especialmente en los funcionarios públicos. No digo que son privilegiados, han escogido bien, pero "sabías a lo que ibas". En el caso de policías que quieren equiparación porque "se juegan la vida", ¿no te explicaron en qué consistía tu trabajo y lo que ibas a ganar por desempeñarlo?

El caso privado es diferente, pues la condiciones son cambiantes y digamos que la queja la encuentro más justificada. Aquí lo que me chirría es el argumento de los másters y los grados. En lugar de arremeter contra el sistema por pagar 1.000 euros a un graduado con dos másters y un año de experiencia en el extranjero, cabréate con quien te hizo creer que dichas titulaciones te daban el beneficio de acceder a un puesto de privilegio con un sueldo de más privilegio todavía.


----------



## Caperucita (28 Ene 2022)

Yo he visto el twit y dice claramente que está en el primer año de Mir y que eso es una nómina sin guardias.


----------



## Charles70 (28 Ene 2022)

Con dos Mires terminados te digo; 



-El IRPF se queda de media entre el 18-20%, llegando el cuarto año al 22%. 

-Las guardias claro que suman, faltaría más! Y cobraba menos por hora de guardia como residente que los compañeros del servicio de limpieza de noche. 

-Entiendo que para alguien que esté en peor situación le parecerá que cobrar 1500-2000€ es mucho, pero te digo que en cualquier país, como “residente” cobras bastante, pero bastante más. 

No te vas fuera porque con esa edad somos unos pringados que creemos en ayudar y esas tonterías, pero con comentarios como el tuyo, escuchados a diario, se nos quita cualquier vocación, tranquilo. 



Ah y perdona por querer tener una vida digna, después de trabajar para ser el mejor en clase de instituto, hacer una buena selectividad, acabar dignamente la carrera de 6 años, más larga y con más contenido teórico de este país, pelearme con 14.000 imbeciles en el MiR que como yo, han tirado su juventud en una biblioteca y luego aguantar 4 años de residencia donde te tratan como basura, así se asegura la administración que no se nos suba a la cabeza. 



Un saludo, retratador.


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Ene 2022)

en otros foros es motivo de PAN.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Ene 2022)

¿Y el enlace?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Ene 2022)

Seguramente te refieras a ésta. Le respondí y por supuesto no intentó rebatirme.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2022)

pues que no se queje, que los curritos ganan menos, curran mas, y no son heroes del tik tok


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haber montado una empresa hulio.


----------



## asakopako (28 Ene 2022)

Mucho me parece para una puerca charitaria


----------



## bullish consensus (28 Ene 2022)

No era vocacional?


----------



## Joloan (28 Ene 2022)

Cuando se termine la fiesta de millones del BCE, verás como no se queja tanto, entonces todos a callar.


----------



## Caperucita (28 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Seguramente te refieras a ésta. Le respondí y por supuesto no intentó rebatirme.



Más bien decidió no alimentar al Troll . Mola que cuando se os considera insignificantes y se os ignora os creáis que habéis ganado.


----------



## Omegatron (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Complejo de Dios.

Dais asco.


----------



## NXT (28 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Seguramente te refieras a ésta. Le respondí y por supuesto no intentó rebatirme.



Si es esa, ya le han ofrecido salir en la televisión. No cito el tweet porque menciona el programa y no quiero darle publicidad.


----------



## geremi (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. *Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.*



Que nivel... pues nada... todo ahora a trabajar por un cuenco de arroz como hacían los esclavos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Ene 2022)

De que hablais ??? yo melafo....


----------



## geremi (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Lo pone bien claro... otra cosa es si no tenéis comprensión lectora o no lo hacéis por alguna razón.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Ene 2022)

y lo que le paga TikTok, eso es el grueso de sus ingresos


----------



## Teofrasto (28 Ene 2022)

Pero esta palurda que quiere? Está en formación, la están ENSEÑANDO y encima cobra


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> No te vas fuera porque con esa edad somos unos pringados que creemos en ayudar y esas tonterías, pero con comentarios como el tuyo, escuchados a diario, se nos quita cualquier vocación, tranquilo.




Vocación dice el burócrata sigueprotocolos. A mi uno de esos de "vocación" me llegó a recetar Ibuprofeno DE POR VIDA.

1500-2000€ me parecería un sueldo excesivo para la chusma que ni mira a los ojos al paciente, no te digo ya los 4000 largos que se levantan algunos.

En España tenemos una sanidad de MIERDA con unos profesionales DE MIERDA. Bastante os pagan.

Y te hablo de la situación de antes de la plandemia. Ahora se han caído muchas más caretas en ese gremio de miserables, mediocres y psicópatas. ¿Qué se salva, el 1%? Ahora dime que tú eres de ese 1%.


----------



## Caperucita (28 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Pero esta palurda que quiere? Está en formación, la están ENSEÑANDO y encima cobra



Me pregunto de que trabajáis los que decís estas cosas.


----------



## ferrys (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pregunta es que si para aplicar protocolos hace falta una carrera de medicina.


----------



## Funciovago (28 Ene 2022)

Tenía que estar fregando y no quejándose en el hospital o haciendo tiktokers, `por cierto donde están las feminazis?, 7 de cada 10 nuevos médicos son mujeres, y el 80% del personal sanitario son mujeres, ¿dónde está la igualdad?


----------



## vermer (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- un MIR es un puto peligro público y no debería cobrar NADA

2- de los médicos titulares la inmensa mayoría oscilan entre lo regular y lo pésimo y son pocos los que destacan profesionalmente . En mi familia hay unos cuantos y sé bien de lo que hablo

3- las últimas generaciones son particularmente malas y con mentalidad "funcionarial" en su peor sentido (soy A1 por cierto)

4- Tras el timovirus con su ponzoña-kakuna la profesión médica, y más específicamente en el sector público, ha caído en el descrédito total

Así que espero que os bajen el sueldo a nivel de ordenanza o camillero. Y las kakunas con receta, campeón. ...

Y por cierto, tu "carrera de papagayos sin cerebro" cualquier ingeniero de medio pelo se la pasa por la entrepierna


----------



## Funciovago (28 Ene 2022)

La 3º causa de muerte es la negligencia médica, por cierto, viendo que en España un médico no tiene ninguna responsabilidad de sus acciones, menos deberían cobrar.

En USA ganan más pero si un médico la caga tiene que pagar una indemnización de millones y millones de dolares, en España han dejado a gente paralítica y no les han dado ni 10.000 euros.


----------



## JyQ (28 Ene 2022)

Hay un problema serio con la mentalidad socialista en este país.
Nadie quiere darse cuenta de que si sobras no cobras y si eres demandado ganas más.
Enésimo hilo en el que leo que "fulanito debe cobrar más porque se ha esforzado x en sacarse el título".
Y por último, que los salarios del estado no los fija el mercado, se fijan de forma arbitraria por el político.


----------



## Caravaggio00 (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en parte de tu mensaje, pero:

Es cierto que en cualquier otro país de Europa occidental se gana más...
Pero también gana más un limpiador, un mecánico, un conductor de autobús etc...
¿Correcto?

Y el mir hay que pasarlo, pero será el examen público con mejor ratio de presentados/plazas del pais. Que yo conozca al menos, sí lo es.
Un saludo


----------



## Funciovago (28 Ene 2022)

Caravaggio00 dijo:


> Tienes razón en el fondo de tu mensaje, pero:
> 
> Es cierto que en cualquier otro país de Europa occidental se gana más...
> Pero también gana más un limpiador, un mecánico, un conductor de autobús etc...
> ...



Se gana más pero también se tiene más responsabilidad, en España los médicos pueden matar sin ninguna consecuencia, la justicia les protege antes que al damnificado


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Ene 2022)

Llevan dos años sin coger el teléfono y bailando y encima se quejan.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay señor, si para tí larga=dificil ahora entiendo el retraso mental que os gastais los médicos. 

Señor, ojala nunca acabe en manos de gente como ésta


----------



## neoxy (28 Ene 2022)

Base de cotización 1704, sueldo bruto anual 1704*12=20448 al año
IRPF del 20% mal puesto, sería 12%, tendrá una buena devolución de IRPF o quizás no le retuvieron bien el año anterior y regulariza en esta.

Sueldo neto a 12 pagas 1400€.

Logicamente es un primer sueldo la subida es exponencial en pocos años, igual que las carreras duras ingenierias, matematicas, etc pero en estos cosas sabiendo moverse, solo en ciudades grandes y con suerte.


----------



## djvan (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Como va a tener una retención de un 12%!!! Que gana un médico 20k?? Ni de broma


----------



## Disminuido (28 Ene 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> No era vocacional?



La irrumacion es vocacional


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2022)

Vivimos en una sociedad que ensalza a las victimas, herencia del cristianismo y aumentado por la religión nueva, el socialismo, el resultado es muchísimo victimismo.


----------



## A.Daimiel (28 Ene 2022)

soy el primero que critica al sistema sanitario público español. La imagen que han dado en esta plandemia es deleznable. Pero joder, que la moza gana mil euros menos que un puto policía municipal enchufado.


----------



## brent (28 Ene 2022)

Deberia de cobrar más, de lo contrario trabajaran desmotivados


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, que se haga basurera, camarera o minera


----------



## Cali (28 Ene 2022)

Yo lo veo muy razonable para un primer sueldo que luego aumenta cada año mientras TE ENSEÑAN tu trabajo en la vida real.

Hoy en día es llorar y quejarse desde el primer minuto tónica habitual, lo que tendría que hacer es exprimir al máximo esa enseñanza y centrarse en ser un buen médico, el dinero llegara y más si es una buena profesional.

Si en el primer año ya lo que le preocupa es la nómina y no como está el sector público dice mucho, otra Charo vividora del sector público en formación.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Ene 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Si es esa, ya le han ofrecido salir en la televisión. No cito el tweet porque menciona el programa y no quiero darle publicidad.



La derroe bastante otra médico que habla de bajar impuestos y le empiezan a llamar facha, nazi y franko, claro

Si conociérais el sector desde dentro, mataríais preventivamente a los tik tokeros cuando abriesen la boca. 99 de cada 100 veces íbais a acertar


----------



## Ratziel (28 Ene 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> soy el primero que critica al sistema sanitario público español. La imagen que han dado en esta plandemia es deleznable. Pero joder, que la moza gana mil euros menos que un puto policía municipal enchufado.



Eso es mentira. Un policía cuando está en la Academia gana 600 pelados (y te estoy hablando de País Vasco que es donde más cobran de todo el país).


----------



## furia porcina (28 Ene 2022)

No hay que enredarse en los números. Coges la base de cotización y multiplicas x12. En este caso, salen 20K brutos anuales. Creo que no hay mucho más que decir.

Lo bueno, es que a la próxima subida del SMI ya los pillan y lo mismo se ven obligados a subirle algo el sueldo.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2022)

Que nos vuelva a enseñar la nómina cuando el BCE haya dejado de comprarnos deuda y el gobierno haya terminado de expulsar del país a los autónomos, a las empresas y a cualquiera que tenga algo de patrimonio a base de subir los impuestos.

¿En qué país se piensa esta pava que vive? ¿En Suiza? ¿Tanto les cuesta entender a los funcionarios que no pueden tener unos salarios altos si la gente que se los paga suele ser mileurista?

Y fijo que le vota a la pesoe.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> La derroe bastante otra médico que habla de bajar impuestos y le empiezan a llamar facha, nazi y franko, claro


----------



## el segador (28 Ene 2022)

¿¿¿y que quiere que la paguen por ser aprendiz de matasanos???


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé si es mucho o poco.

Lo que sé es que la nota de corte de las facultades de Medicina en España es alta,

Es decir hay gente dandose de hostias por querer ser medico en España.

Asi que deberian construirse mas facultades de Medicina y dejar actuar al mercado, a la ley de oferta y demanda ajustando sueldos.


----------



## XXavier (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...




Que está en formación lo pone claramente en la nómina, y la retención será la que haya determinado el pagador, conforme a las normas. También me parece mucho el 20%, pero el exceso ya se lo devolverán cuando declare el IRPF.

Es verdad que no vienen las guardias, pero no es posible que se las paguen fuera de nómina. Toda retribución tiene sus retenciones, y para eso está la nómina. Si no figuran las guardias, será porque no las ha hecho (o porque no se las pagan...).

Es cierto que es poco dinero para una persona con la titulación de medicina, por muy en formación que esté, pero no creo que el documento esté falsificado... En mi opinión, esa persona tendría que ganar el triple...


----------



## VOXero (28 Ene 2022)

Que poco pagan ahora por asesinar a conocidos, amigos y vecinos. Antiguamente los verdugos cobran un dineral y sin embargo estos escombros morales se venden por medio plantó de lentejas


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Ene 2022)

una mileurista


----------



## Polybolis (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los sanitarios en los últimos dos años os habéis vuelto unos soberbios y unos prepotentes que dais asco.

HABER ESTUDIADO OTRA PUTA COSA. Yo estudié otra puta cosa y cobro más que eso en el sector privado, haciendo entrevistas laborales como la gente normal y ganándome el puesto. 

Sois unos funcionarios con ínfulas y encima cuando se os ve el plumero tiráis de dar pena. Qué actitud más asquerosa.


----------



## Martaurado2 (28 Ene 2022)

Caperucita dijo:


> Yo he visto el twit y dice claramente que está en el primer año de Mir y que eso es una nómina sin guardias.



Pero qué te esperas de...

_Lombroso, 
tan tonto como mentiroso._


----------



## Maedhros (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A si? En cualquier país? O solo en los que casualmente decís siempre vosotros y son más ricos que España?

En Grecia, Croacia, Polonia, República Checa, Rumanía, Hungría, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia... De verdad cobra más un médico? O simplemente nos tomas por gilipollas?

Esto no es Twitter donde el 95% tiene las neuronas justas para pasar el día y todo cuela.

Nos ha jodido que en Francia o en Suiza cobra más. Porque son países más ricos y allí TODO el mundo cobra más, y el coste de vida logicamente también es más alto.

Si haces la proporción del sueldo (el real, no el que os gusta dar sin guardias) con el salario medio del país estáis bastante parejos con todos, así que dejad de llorar.

El que quiera sueldos franceses o suizos tendrá que pirarse a Francia o a Suiza a vivir, porque tener sueldo suizo con un coste de vida español va a ser que no.

Ya he conocido muchos estudiantes de medicina que iban diciendo que en cuanto pudieran se largan de España. Pero de momento casualmente todos currando aquí oye, ni con agua caliente se van.


----------



## Martaurado2 (28 Ene 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Los sanitarios en los últimos dos años os habéis vuelto unos soberbios y unos prepotentes que dais asco.
> 
> HABER ESTUDIADO OTRA PUTA COSA. Yo estudié otra puta cosa y cobro más que eso en el sector privado, haciendo entrevistas laborales como la gente normal y ganándome el puesto.
> 
> Sois unos funcionarios con ínfulas y encima cuando se os ve el plumero tiráis de dar pena. Qué actitud más asquerosa.



Claro, se conoce que aprobar la carrera, el MIR, y una oposición, no es ganarse el puesto...

Mira, majadero... Algún día irás a Urgencias y te atenderá un MIR.

Dile eso a la cara, payaso, tú que eres tan valiente desde tu teclado


----------



## charofilia (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> Ah y perdona por querer tener una vida digna, después de trabajar para ser el mejor en clase de instituto, hacer una buena selectividad, acabar dignamente la carrera de 6 años, más larga y con más contenido teórico de este país, pelearme con 14.000 imbeciles en el MiR que como yo, han tirado su juventud en una biblioteca y luego aguantar 4 años de residencia donde te tratan como basura, así se asegura la administración que no se nos suba a la cabeza.
> ...




yo llevo 25 años construyendo una réplica de la torre eiffel a tamaño natural con palitos de polo


----------



## Maedhros (28 Ene 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> soy el primero que critica al sistema sanitario público español. La imagen que han dado en esta plandemia es deleznable. Pero joder, que la moza gana mil euros menos que un puto policía municipal enchufado.



La moza no ha sumado las guardias (que serán cerca de 1000€ extras) y está en su primer año de MIR.

Te aseguro que en 3-4 años pasa holgadamente los 2000€ limpios. Y sin hacer terminado la residencia aún


----------



## Luftwuaje (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;



A razón de 25 tikitokis por mir, sales a....
.....50 tikitokis! Si te los monetiza YouTube cuando termines con tanto mir ya no te va a hacer falta ni trabajar!


----------



## El gostoso (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por mi te puedes ir a tomar por culo, matasanos.


----------



## dcisneros (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Vale, bien, perfecto. Pero pon el link


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Ene 2022)

Si quiere 100 eurillos, que me mande un MP.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Ene 2022)

Pues si se queja ... A ejercer.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Ene 2022)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> Claro, se conoce que aprobar la carrera, el MIR, y una oposición, no es ganarse el puesto...
> 
> Mira, majadero... Algún día irás a Urgencias y te atenderá un MIR.
> 
> Dile eso a la cara, payaso, tú que eres tan valiente desde tu teclado



La carrera es un puto paseo.

El MIR es sólo empollar como loros.

Yo me rio en la cara de los médicos y los dejo en ridículo cada vez que puedo.


----------



## vurvujo (28 Ene 2022)

Se dice "médico, médico!!!!!"

¿Qué es eso de médica?. Acaso si un hombre médico con una especialidad le dicen "médico especialisto"


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Ene 2022)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> Claro, se conoce que aprobar la carrera, el MIR, y una oposición, no es ganarse el puesto...
> 
> Mira, majadero... Algún día irás a Urgencias y te atenderá un MIR.
> 
> Dile eso a la cara, payaso, tú que eres tan valiente desde tu teclado




Igual lo matan en la urgencia y no puede decir nada.










"Entre 25.000 y 35.000 españoles mueren cada año por errores médicos"


Joe Kiani, presidente del Movimiento por la Seguridad del Paciente, conversa con El Confidencial sobre uno de los mayores desafíos sanitarios: las muertes evitables




www.elconfidencial.com





*¿Y en España qué?* A diferencia de Estados Unidos, en nuestro país no se han llevado a cabo investigaciones al respecto, pero Kiani apunta a que la proporción es similar en la mayor parte de los países occidentales, por lo que calcula que *entre 25.000 y 35.000 españoles* morirían cada año por errores médicos. "Eso implica que alrededor de 600.000 españoles sufren algún tipo de daño por la equivocación de un profesional sanitario, ya que el número de afectados tiende a ser 20 veces superior al de los muertos", añade.











Las negligencias médicas son la tercera causa de muerte | Atlas Abogados


Las negligencias médicas son la tercera causa de muerte en nuestro país y en el mundo occidental. ¿Qué se puede hacer al respecto?




www.atlasabogados.com





Cuando el número de fallecidos en accidentes de circulación supera los mil muertos al año, parece desencadenarse una situación de emergencia nacional. Sin embargo, cuando según los expertos, puede haber en España hasta 35.000 muertes al año por *negligencia de los profesionales sanitarios*, no se adoptan medidas extraordinarias por las administraciones competentes (Ministerio de Sanidad y las diecisiete consejerías de sanidad autonómicas).



Lo mismo hay que poner 10 años de carrera y 10 de MIR cobrando 600 euros al mes para que sólo queden los médicos de verdad y se queden por el camino las charitos tiktokeras aspirantes a funcivagas premium.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> La carrera es un puto paseo.
> 
> El MIR es sólo empollar como loros.
> 
> Yo me rio en la cara de los médicos y los dejo en ridículo cada vez que puedo.



Para acceder a la carrera primero tienes que ser de los mejores del instituto y en selectividad.

La carrera son seis putos años y no solo es memorizar como loros, es aprender algoritmos e integrar una cantidad de conocimientos acojonante que en tu puta vida ni por asomo podrías llegar imaginar, porque tu mente de mierda e inteligencia no te ha hecho ir mas alla de la puta ESO.

Y el MIR es una puta oposición para cobrar mil pavos al mes y que te exploten 90 horas semanales.

Yo me rio de los putos analfabetos engolados como tu y les digo que se callen la puta boca porque yo soy Doctor y tu no tienes ni puta idea.

Si tienes entre 35 y 50 años y no has estudiado ninguna carrera, eres sencillamente BASURA.


----------



## Risitas (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...




Es lo tipico que pasa cuando alguien termina la carrera y empieza a curar, piensa que va a empezar cobrando como los que llevan 30 años en la profesion.


----------



## Polybolis (28 Ene 2022)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> Claro, se conoce que aprobar la carrera, el MIR, y una oposición, no es ganarse el puesto...
> 
> Mira, majadero... Algún día irás a Urgencias y te atenderá un MIR.
> 
> Dile eso a la cara, payaso, tú que eres tan valiente desde tu teclado



¿Sabes lo más gracioso? que me estás dando la puta razón. Te crees que aprobar un examen te da derecho a un trabajo. Estáis desconectados de la realidad. Sois unos funcionarios más como los caballero caballero.

A lo otro, obviamente no tienes ni puta idea de lo que he discutido con verdugos de bata blanca como tú que se creen que los demás somos gilipollas, y por supuesto a los que aprecio más a nivel personal que a un don nadie del floro. 

Y me vuelves a dar la razón con el rollito ese pasivo agresivo. Sois unos soberbios de mierda, os pensáis que nuestras vidas dependende vosotros y que eso os hace importantes. Insisto, qué actitud más asquerosa.


----------



## Polybolis (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Para acceder a la carrera primero tienes que ser de los mejores del instituto y en selectividad.
> 
> La carrera son seis putos años y no solo es memorizar como loros, es aprender algoritmos e integrar una cantidad de conocimientos acojonante que en tu puta vida ni por asomo podrías llegar imaginar, porque tu mente de mierda e inteligencia no te ha hecho ir mas alla de la puta ESO.
> 
> ...



Encima clasistas, lo vuestro es de juzgado de guardia xD

Edito: joder, vaya un camino de horrores, ¿quién os obligó a recorrerlo? dejad de llorar por las decisiones que vosotros mismos tomáis, tío.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Encima clasistas, lo vuestro es de juzgado de guardia xD
> 
> Edito: joder, vaya un camino de horrores, ¿quién os obligó a recorrerlo? dejad de llorar por las decisiones que vosotros mismos tomáis, tío.



Mejor clasistas por conocimientos que no por el puto dinero como la mayoría de analfabetos de mierda "wanna be" de este puto pais semi-tercermundista que se creen mierda y no llegan a pedo.

Yo no lloro, yo preño a pelo pvtas de narco, fumo y troleo al sistema desde este foro. No se confunda.

A llorar a la puta llorería.


----------



## noseyo (28 Ene 2022)

Eso es por formación. Y no hace ni 4 horas al día


----------



## Polybolis (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Mejor clasistas por conocimientos que no por el puto dinero como la mayoría de analfabetos de mierda "wanna be" de este puto pais semi-tercermundista que se creen mierda y no llegan a pedo.



Yo donde más sabiduría y conocimiento de la vida veo es en gente que no ha pisado la universidad en su puta vida.

Por otra parte, la gente más soberbia, clasista y que se cree con la verdad absoluta que he visto son los polidoctorados de las universidades de mierda españolas, especialmente en las carreras de letras de pinta y colorea.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Yo donde más sabiduría y conocimiento de la vida veo es en gente que no ha pisado la universidad en su puta vida.
> 
> Por otra parte, la gente más soberbia, clasista y que se cree con la verdad absoluta que he visto son los polidoctorados de las universidades de mierda españolas, especialmente en las carreras de letras de pinta y colorea.



A mi la gente lo que sea o deje de ser y su sabiduría me sudan directamente la polla. Lo único que me importa en esta puta vida soy yo mismo.


----------



## Burrocracia (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de que pidan mucha nota para entrar es circunstancial porque hay mucha demanda para entrar ya que se puso de moda allá por el 2003 por la series de médicos y más tarde porque casi te aseguraba cobrar nómina pública,entonces esto no debería reflejarse de ninguna manera a mayor nómina .
Tampoco sois los únicos que estáis todo el día en la biblioteca ni los únicos que tienen que opositar para entrar en la función público .

Lo del MIR pues vale ,pero es que encima cobraís bastante por una formación que le vale mucho dinero a los ciudadanos.
Finalmente se dice que los salarios no son buenos para el esfuerzo, pues es que estáis en un país hecho mierda y los sueldos son bastantes buenos para el país y además si son tan malos porque hay hostias para entrar en esos estudios ?
Aparte de que la mayoría acabareís de funcis el sueño español.
En resumen : es los que hay y si queréis el Cayenne con 30 años montaría la clínica privada por las tardes .


----------



## inteño (28 Ene 2022)

A unos cuantos funcionarios he oído decir que "cobramos muy poco, esto fuera [en la privada] se paga mucho mejor". Y ni uno solo ha abandonado su puesto para irse a trabajar fuera. Ni una excedencia.


----------



## NCB (28 Ene 2022)

Funcionarios llorando, circulen.


----------



## Marpozuelo (28 Ene 2022)

No sé de qué se queja. Debería ser ella la que debería pagar por su formación. En cambio, le ponen a disposición un lugar para practicar, ser supervisada y a conejillos de indias (que son los pacientes).


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte te has dejado que peleais por números cláusus. Es decir para impedir que haya más plazas para estudiar medicina porque así al final de la carrera se garantiza una empleabilidad de casi el 100% para los graduados. Es la explicación de la elevada nota de acceso, no porque los médicos sean genios ni la carrera sea especialmente difícil.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kilgore dijo:


> Aparte te has dejado que peleais por números cláusus. Es decir para impedir que haya más plazas para estudiar medicina porque así al final de la carrera se garantiza una empleabilidad de casi el 100% para los graduados. Es la explicación de la elevada nota de acceso, no porque los médicos sean genios ni la carrera sea especialmente difícil.



es un sesgo por meritos, solo para los mejores estudiantes y eso se demuestra siendo el mejor en la adolescencia, que es donde se ve quien tiene talento para estudiar y quien no; y todo para que el cirujano que te opere el dia de mañana no sea un cazurro con un 5 pelao en el bachillerato.


----------



## amanciortera (28 Ene 2022)

Los numeros clausus dan lo mismo desde que hay facultades de medicina privadas, ahi el único mérito para acceder y salir licenciado es tener pasta.


----------



## Sanchijuela (28 Ene 2022)

1.458 € en periodo de formación, y se queja, es alucinante.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Los autonomos a AVRIR BIEN JRANDE Y TRAGAR CACA, putos palilleros, estafadores, analfabetos e HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA.



No escupas muy alto DOC, que cuando el BCE deje de comprar deuda, el gobierno definitivamente elimine a los autonomos o fulmine cualquier atisbo generador de riqueza, todo aquel que dependa del mana estatal va a AVRIR JRANDE.

A mi me la suda porque hace ya mas de una decada que me pire de Hezpain, pero a los que estais aun en el sistema , os pueden cagar el alma bien HONDO.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Para acceder a la carrera primero tienes que ser de los mejores del instituto y en selectividad.
> 
> La carrera son seis putos años y no solo es memorizar como loros, es aprender algoritmos e integrar una cantidad de conocimientos acojonante que en tu puta vida ni por asomo podrías llegar imaginar, porque tu mente de mierda e inteligencia no te ha hecho ir mas alla de la puta ESO.
> 
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo.

Os inflan las notas en bachiller para entrar en medicina

Aprender algoritmos? Pero si la pasais putisimas para aprobar bioestadística

Os ponen una asignatura de quimica-fisica, orgánica de síntesis o algebra abstracta y ni uno acabais medicina.

Algoritmos  

Te has pinchado ya a HIPRA?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo.
> 
> Os inflan las notas en bachiller para entrar en medicina
> 
> ...



ponte a estudiar, subnormal


----------



## Infomanuel (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido con el compañero.

Me hace gracia el tema de las guardias, cuando ahora se están peleando los propios MIRes para intentar reducirlas (es decir, poner un máximo). Si tan beneficiosas son, no sé porqué hay tantas ganas de evitarlas perdiendo el dinero que se ganaría si las hicieran. Si me hablaras de una guardia de adjunto, entonces sí, ahí hay mercadeo incluso. Pero un MIR no las duerme y lo que cobra es una miseria por el trabajo que está desempeñando.

De hecho, que los sueldos de los MIRes sean tan miserables es uno de los piilares fundamentales sobre los que se sustenta la sanidad española. Al ser el estado el que tiene el monopolio de la formación, sólo ofrece este tipo de contratos. No puedes discutir ni una sola coma, no se puede negociar, aunque por oferta y demanda fueras a ganar muchísimo más (esto ha quedado patente durante la pandemia); pero si quieres ser especialista, "tienes que pasar por el aro". Se resolverían muchas cosas si este problema de monopolio se solucionara, aunque aparecerían otros nuevos.

Lo que no dicen los dinosaurios de la medicina es que ellos cobraban a 0 las guardias, pero podían hacer sus especialidades en escuelas médicas y después cobraban más.

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ponte a estudiar, subnormal



Aprende lo que es ESTUDIAR una carrera de verdad y después vienes y me cuentas.

Algoritmos jajajajajajajajajajaa lo que me faltaba por escuchar de medicina


----------



## John Smmith (28 Ene 2022)

¿Y que esperais de estos sectores feminizados? Pues la queja perpetua y sistemática.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (28 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente. Y más siendo funcionaria. Vas a tener exactamente dos tipos de respuestas:

- Los que ganan igual o menos que tú y opinan que que poca vergüenza, el dineral que te está pagando por tocarte el chichi. Que mereces la muerte.
- Los que ganan más que tú y opinan que ganas una puta mierda, lo cual es muy justo porque no vales ni para tomar por culo. Funcionaria tenías que ser.


----------



## Mr Garbage (28 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad que ensalza a las victimas, herencia del cristianismo y aumentado por la religión nueva, el socialismo, el resultado es muchísimo victimismo.



28 Quitadle, pues, el talento, y dadlo al que tiene diez talentos.29 Porque al que tiene, le será dado, y tendrá más; y al que no tiene, aun lo que tiene le será quitado.30 Y al siervo inútil echadle en las tinieblas de afuera; allí será el lloro y el crujir de dientes.

Evangelio de Mateo


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te metiste en Medicina por la pasta creo que debiste estudiar otra cosa. No sé, LADE, Economía o abogacía. Carreras más de hacer pasta en sí. 

Esa actitud de yo estudié mucho da mucho repelús. Mira, todos hemos estudiado mucho. Y medicina tiene notas altas por su demanda más que por su dificultad. Hace 30 años no era tan difícil. De hecho muchos médicos mayores me han comentado que con las notas de hoy no hubieran entrado. 

Porque ya me dirás que podéis hacer los médicos vosotros solos. Sin fármacos, ni material quirúrgico, ni máquinas de todo tipo para hacer pruebas (Rayos X, electro, etc). Si estas en un hospital pregunta por los técnicos que revisan o reparan esas máquinas. Muchos con estudios muy duros pero con condiciones laborales malas. Todos somos necesarios. 

Dicho eso, debes compararse con la gente de tu edad. Cuantos jóvenes están cobrando 2000€ (guardias +sueldo base) con 26 años en España? Si lo miras, un MIR está en el percentil 90 de la sociedad. Que la mayoría están con becas no remuneradas dando las gracias o en paro. Y gente con buenas notas carrera y másteres.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funcivago con bata == hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Funcivago con bata == hijo de la gran puta.



Paleto follaturcos = hijo de puta con sida


----------



## nuvole (28 Ene 2022)

Que no se queje, por lo menos cobra.

Qué hay gente que trabaja sin poder cobrar aún.


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> es un sesgo por meritos, solo para los mejores estudiantes y eso se demuestra siendo el mejor en la adolescencia, que es donde se ve quien tiene talento para estudiar y quien no; y todo para que el cirujano que te opere el dia de mañana no sea un cazurro con un 5 pelao en el bachillerato.



Aquí nos hemos ido de que entre todo el mundo en medicina como en los 80 a que necesites una notaza para entrar. Notas muchas veces infladas pues el bachillerato pesa el 60 % de la nota final.

Con una media de notable alto en un bachillerato de Ciencias de la salud perfectamente se puede sacar la carrera. Como he comentado, en los 90 e incluso principios de los 2000 con un 7,5/8 podías entrar en muchas facultades de medicina. Dicho por conocidos médicos. Ahora eso es imposible.

Que ocurre, que muchos vienen de institutos b privados y concertados donde se inflan las notas que da gusto.

@monbolongo creo que tú hiciste medicina y luego informática. Hiciste un post contando tu experiencia pero se borró. Podrias decirnos cuál es el perfil típico del/la estudiante de Medicina actual? Diste en el clavo.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Ene 2022)

Mis dies al op.
Pedos creyéndose mierda everywhere!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Aquí nos hemos ido de que entre todo el mundo en medicina como en los 80 a que necesites una notaza para entrar. Notas muchas veces infladas pues el bachillerato pesa el 60 % de la nota final.
> 
> Con una media de notable alto en un bachillerato de Ciencias de la salud perfectamente se puede sacar la carrera. Como he comentado, en los 90 e incluso principios de los 2000 con un 7,5/8 podías entrar en muchas facultades de medicina. Dicho por conocidos médicos. Ahora eso es imposible.
> 
> Que ocurre, que muchos vienen de institutos b privados y concertados donde se inflan las notas que da gusto.



tu puedes inflar la nota en el instituto privado que te salga de los cojones que luego viene la Selectividad y te dar por el culo vivo.

Y por cierto, le parece poco de media un 8? jojojo

como se nota que no ha ido ni al instituto, donde en los 90 por cierto ni dios queria hacer medicina y los pocos que nos decidimos (solo 3 de 90) teníamos de media mas de 8,5. Habia otro con un 8,3 de media que hizo aeronauticas y trabaja para rollsroyce diseñando motores de aviones desde hace años, fuera de España obviamente.


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> tu puedes inflar la nota en el instituto privado que te salga de los cojones que luego viene la Selectividad y te dar por el culo vivo.
> 
> Y por cierto, le parece poco de media un 8? jojojo
> 
> como se nota que no ha ido ni al instituto



Selectividad es el 40%. Influye pero no tanto. Yo desde luego pondría solo selectividad.

Porque no es normal tener todo 10 en bachillerato y luego llegar selectividad y que baje la nota 1 y medio. Y eso pasa mucho.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Selectividad es el 40%. Influye pero no tanto. Yo desde luego pondría solo selectividad.
> 
> Porque no es normal tener todo 10 en bachillerato y luego llegar selectividad y que baje la nota 1 y medio. Y eso pasa mucho.



Si hubiera sido por selectividad solo habría sacado mas nota de media aún. En selectividad saque de media un 8.9.

En aquella epoca no habia internet, putas del onlyfans, wassap ni nada putos pajeros.


----------



## anduriña (28 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> 1- un MIR es un puto peligro público y no debería cobrar NADA
> 
> 2- de los médicos titulares la inmensa mayoría oscilan entre lo regular y lo pésimo y son pocos los que destacan profesionalmente . En mi familia hay unos cuantos y sé bien de lo que hablo
> 
> ...



+100

Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Esta gente piensa que los demás no hemos estudiado, no nos formamos en nuestro tiempo libre y seguimos estudiando.

Está burbujeadísima la profesión. Si no estuviera el sector público de por medio, los sueldos serían otros. No han estudiado más que un ingeniero, arquitecto o un buen licenciado en derecho -si supieran lo que es trabajar en primer nivel en gran despacho se callarían, o no, que son unos soberbios.

Y que para colmo esta muchacha está mintiendo. Si le retienen un 20%, debe estar en los 40-43k brutos anuales. Según Comunidad Autónoma.



Maedhros dijo:


> La moza no ha sumado las guardias (que serán cerca de 1000€ extras) y está en su primer año de MIR.
> 
> Te aseguro que en 3-4 años pasa holgadamente los 2000€ limpios. Y sin hacer terminado la residencia aún



Con ese porcentaje de retención ya los está cogiendo.



Archimanguina dijo:


> una mileurista



Para nada.



Infomanuel dijo:


> Coincido con el compañero.
> 
> Me hace gracia el tema de las guardias, cuando ahora se están peleando los propios MIRes para intentar reducirlas (es decir, poner un máximo). Si tan beneficiosas son, no sé porqué hay tantas ganas de evitarlas perdiendo el dinero que se ganaría si las hicieran. Si me hablaras de una guardia de adjunto, entonces sí, ahí hay mercadeo incluso. Pero un MIR no las duerme y lo que cobra es una miseria por el trabajo que está desempeñando.
> 
> ...



Nadie os obliga a coger esa profesión. No tienes razón, lo siento -al niñato al que citas ni le hago caso. Vuestras jornadas y carga de trabajo son de chiste al lado de un chaval recién entrado en un despacho de primer nivel.

Y cobran menos que vosotros en muchos casos. En serio, estáis fuera de la realidad. El nivel medio de la profesión no es nada alto. Otra cosa es que el viejecito que no tiene estudios piense que sois los mejores o que conviene teneros de mano.

Y vaya con la docena de huevos -situación esperpéntica que todavía pasa en el rural. Aunque ya es una rareza, afortunadamente.

---------------------------------------

Por cierto, la médico tiene un empujón. Ahora, que os cure a vosotros.

Edito, porque este comentario me parece muy bueno.



JyQ dijo:


> Hay un problema serio con la mentalidad socialista en este país.
> Nadie quiere darse cuenta de que si sobras no cobras y si eres demandado ganas más.
> Enésimo hilo en el que leo que "fulanito debe cobrar más porque se ha esforzado x en sacarse el título".
> Y por último, que los salarios del estado no los fija el mercado, se fijan de forma arbitraria por el político.



Y después te miran de forma rara, por envidia, porque ganas más que ellos y no has aprobado una oposición. Que, a ver, como puede ser -soy funcionario, pero me conozco el paño.


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Ah y perdona por querer tener una vida digna, después de trabajar para ser el mejor en clase de instituto, hacer una buena selectividad, acabar dignamente la carrera de 6 años, más larga y con más contenido teórico de este país, pelearme con 14.000 imbeciles en el MiR que como yo, han tirado su juventud en una biblioteca y luego aguantar 4 años de residencia donde te tratan como basura, así se asegura la administración que no se nos suba a la cabeza.




Pues no parece que haga falta tanta preparacion para recetar una aspirina, puesto que la admón. contrata médicos sudamericanos, que obtienen el titulo en una de aquellas paco universidades.

En mi caso ya no sé el número de negligencias que los médicos y especialistas han cometido conmigo y familiares. Ni lo más evidente... sólo me mandaron pruebas y más pruebas y ninguno, ni el especialistas emitia diagnostico... durante más de un año con pruebas que se mostraron clarisimamente que no sirvieron para nada... Otro: Aun recuerdo aquel familiar que murio en la UCI por una hipogluciemia, el que era diabetico.... O aquel otro que empeoro estando en la UCI y fin de semana y solo le cambiaron 

Los médicos sois lo peor de lo peor: Salis de la universidad y os funcionarizais y todo lo que os enseñaron ya no vale nada: Lo importante es hacer el informe y no mirar ni auscultar al enfermo.


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si hubiera sido por selectividad solo habría sacado mas nota de media aún. En selectividad saque de media un 8.9.
> 
> En aquella epoca no habia internet, putas del onlyfans, wassap ni nada putos pajeros.



Mira, año 2008. Yo no entre en medicina sacando 8,13 de media. 8,11 de bachillerato y 8,17 de selectividad. Más nota en selectividad que en bachillerato. 

Pues gente de mi clase de absoluto 10 (y eso que era público) sacando 7,9 8 8,2. Mira que bajar de 10 a 9,5 se entiende. Pero 2 puntazos? Inflado de notas. Y es que claro los profesores eran sus coleguitas... 

Y no te digo ya en ciertos privados, donde los aprobados se convertían en notables, los notables en sobresalientes y a los sobresalientes no les ponían 20 porque no se puede. 

Luego llego a la uni, en medicina más de la mitad de privados y concertados y nota inflada. Que he tenido parejas medicas coño, que sé lo que se cuece. Que nos conocemos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Mira, año 2008. Yo no entre en medicina sacando 8,13 de media. 8,11 de bachillerato y 8,17 de selectividad. Más nota en selectividad que en bachillerato.
> 
> Pues gente de mi clase de absoluto 10 (y eso que era público) sacando 7,9 8 8,2. Mira que bajar de 10 a 9,5 se entiende. Pero 2 puntazos? Inflado de notas. Y es que claro los profesores eran sus coleguitas...
> 
> ...



Yo hablo de los 90, cuando salian licenciados decentes de la universidad, no como ahora. Del 2007 en adelante todo se ha ido a tomar por culo.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Ene 2022)

Tiene pinta de dermatóloga


----------



## Ederto (28 Ene 2022)

Esa es de las que cuando llegas a urgencias de pediatría con un niño con una enfermedad crónica y una infección respiratoria severa se caga por las patas p'abajo y pide que venga el jefe de turno.

Esa nómina por atender brazos rotos y gastroenteritis en urgencias nostamal.


----------



## George Orwell (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quieres que te diga lo que cobraba yo en mis prácticas en Holanda siendo el mejor de mi promoción de ingeniero?


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Ene 2022)

Yole hice la Declaración de la renta a un precario mir y se había levantado 40k ese año. Fatal pagado si... Dime un empleo que recién salido de la carrera cobres 40k


----------



## Autómata (28 Ene 2022)

A ver, que económicamente la carrera de medicina quizá no compense para el que quiera ganar dinero es un hecho, porque el esfuerzo, tanto de años de estudio como de actualización de conocimientos, y la responsabilidad, es grande. Es una profesión vocacional, y muy bien considerada socialmente (no se ha degradado como las ingenierías) y así tiene que seguir siendo.... comparado con el erial laboral hispanistaní aún así son privilegiados....

Tuve una ex enfermera y, quizá también por el servicio en el que trabajaba, estaba muy bien pagada, ganaba sobre los 2400€ netos al mes dependiendo de las guardias, unos meses más otros menos, eso hace 10 años, ella misma decía que por lo que ganaban los médicos de más, no compensaba estudiar medicina.

Esto es lo mismo que cuando te enseñan nóminas de funcis de 1000€ pelaos... a poco que tengan trienios, sexsenios... y suba de nivel automáticamente al par de años ya gana el doble.....


----------



## koul (28 Ene 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Complejo de Dios.
> 
> Dais asco.



Y tú de miocre. 
Amargado.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Ene 2022)

Vaya si está rica la tía. Yo sí le iba a pagar bien las guardias...

Que no se queje, y se vaya de cajera al Mercadona.


----------



## Omegatron (28 Ene 2022)

koul dijo:


> Y tú de miocre.
> Amargado.



Soy el puto amo con las mejores notas y blablabla


Depues matais gente y os la suda. Quiero mas pasta que no gano suficiente para llenar mi ego.


Sois lo peor como seres humanos, desde luego que el cielo lo teneis perdido.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Ene 2022)

La carrera de farmacia se folla vilmente a la superdificil medicina

Y eso que no hablamos de otras carreras.


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Ene 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> A ver, que económicamente la carrera de medicina quizá no compense para el que quiera ganar dinero es un hecho, porque el esfuerzo, tanto de años de estudio como de actualización de conocimientos, y la responsabilidad, es grande. Es una profesión vocacional, y muy bien considerada socialmente (no se ha degradado como las ingenierías) y así tiene que seguir siendo.... comparado con el erial laboral hispanistaní aún así son privilegiados....
> 
> Tuve una ex enfermera y, quizá también por el servicio en el que trabajaba, estaba muy bien pagada, ganaba sobre los 2400€ netos al mes dependiendo de las guardias, unos meses más otros menos, eso hace 10 años, ella misma decía que por lo que ganaban los médicos de más, no compensaba estudiar medicina.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que cuando te enseñan nóminas de funcis de 1000€ pelaos... a poco que tengan trienios, sexsenios... y suba de nivel automáticamente al par de años ya gana el doble.....



No, ERA vocacional. Y de esos polvos estos lodos. Actualmente ser médico es como ser juez, inspector de hacienda o cualquier funcionario superior, tienes un PRESTIGIO y un sueldo que no está nada mal y unas prerrogativas envidiables. Solo hay que ver como se mata la gente por un puesto de auxiliar administrativo o hasta de barrendero, estas profesiones además tienen prestigio y ahora aplausos.

Ahora mismo hay mucha gente que se hace médico, o juez, o lo que sea sin vocación ninguna solo por todo esto anterior, además medicina es una oposición que no es oposición, como hay más oferta que demanda al final lo de hacer el examen del MIR es para obtener una especialidad o plaza concreta, algo te va a tocar.

Dicho esto como no hay vocación, no hay riesgo de despido por baja productividad, no hay presión en definitiva lo de actualizarse o seguir estudiando no es un requisito, eso lo hacen los buenos profesionales, los éticos, los vocacionales.... pero al final todos cobran lo mismo.

Un ingeniero, un programador.... no pueden llegar y decir "es que cuando yo estudié la carrera solo dábamos Ensamblador y Visual Basic, a mi estos lenguajes de programación de ahora no los entiendo y paso" con esa actitud en la empresa privada duras 2 días, es además causa de despido procedente el "no adaptarse a las circunstancias del puesto, ineptitud sobrevenida" 

Un abogado tampoco puede llegar y decir "es que yo estudié el código penal de 1995, la reforma nueva no la estudié, o pretender seguir con la ley tributaria de 2001 y no revisarla cada año, laboral... lo que sea"

Todos estos profesionales fuera de su horario laboral por así decirlo tienen que invertir tiempo en aprendizaje continuo, o si son autónomos dejar de trabajar en cosas que dan dinero para dedicar el tiempo a seguir formándose.

Un médico no... y si a veces van a congresos y simposios y demás pero lo sé por mis colegas médicos que van solo a folleteo y alcohol con la excusa, a las charlas van de resaca y para tener el diploma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te compro todo excepto en lo último: ni de lejos Medicina es una de las carreras más difíciles de este país. De hecho es una carrera en la que casi el 100% se gradúan en 6-7 años. Cualquier carrera técnica tiene un nivel de dificultad infinitamente peor y no tienen un trabajo esperando en la puerta.

Podemos discutir condiciones y lo que quieras pero los médicos en este país precisamente no se pueden quejar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

¿


Autómata dijo:


> A ver, que económicamente la carrera de medicina quizá no compense para el que quiera ganar dinero es un hecho, porque el esfuerzo, tanto de años de estudio como de actualización de conocimientos, y la responsabilidad, es grande. Es una profesión vocacional, y muy bien considerada socialmente (no se ha degradado como las ingenierías) y así tiene que seguir siendo.... comparado con el erial laboral hispanistaní aún así son privilegiados....
> 
> Tuve una ex enfermera y, quizá también por el servicio en el que trabajaba, estaba muy bien pagada, ganaba sobre los 2400€ netos al mes dependiendo de las guardias, unos meses más otros menos, eso hace 10 años, ella misma decía que por lo que ganaban los médicos de más, no compensaba estudiar medicina.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que cuando te enseñan nóminas de funcis de 1000€ pelaos... a poco que tengan trienios, sexsenios... y suba de nivel automáticamente al par de años ya gana el doble.....



¿Pero tú sabes lo que se cobra de trienios y sexenios piltrafilla?


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ene 2022)

Médico residente en prácticas, me muy parece bien


----------



## Autómata (28 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿
> 
> ¿Pero tú sabes lo que se cobra de trienios y sexenios piltrafilla?



Hombre, tontolaba, alguna referencia tengo, es poco pero dado la estabilidad de su trabajo enseguida suma..... algo menos que los complementos eso sí.

Por cierto, te has dado por aludido por lo que he dicho sobre los ingenieros?.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Ene 2022)

melafo brutalmente


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya vosotros tenéis suerte, salís de la carrera tenéis un examen con un 80% de probabilidad de tener destino, mientras los que hemos estudiado otras carreras no tenemos esa suerte. Eso a muchos nos toca los huevos, sobre todo.que se restriegue...


----------



## Larata (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Larata (28 Ene 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La pregunta es que si para aplicar protocolos hace falta una carrera de medicina.



Los médicos son los únicos que se pueden saltar los protocolos.


----------



## RFray (28 Ene 2022)

Ni con el de pasion.com.


----------



## javac (28 Ene 2022)

No soy médico ni enfermero, pero para mí, tienen un sueldo bajo para la responsabilidad que tienen.
Y todos los que se quedan en España, frente a irse a que te dupliquen o tripliquen tu sueldo (UK/USA), son unos benditos
Pero hay profesionales buenos y malos, como todo

A ver si va a ser lo mismo operar de apendicitis que hacer burocracia en cualquier empresa


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo en pagarles un sueldo bueno a los medicos y cualquier profesional. Lo que ni estoy de acuerdo es pagar buenas talegadas a parasitos como Tony Canto o Abaacal en chiringuitos por tocarse los webos.


----------



## enmanuel (28 Ene 2022)

Está todo sobrevalorado,por qué tenemos que juzgar ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> -Entiendo que para alguien que esté en peor situación le parecerá que cobrar 1500-2000€ es mucho, pero te digo que *en cualquier país*, como “residente” cobras bastante, pero bastante más.



Ya, pero en otros países el resto de la gente también cobra más.

No se puede esperar cobrar como un médico de Inglaterra en un país en el que *los que cotizan para pagar esos sueldos cobran sueldos de España. *

Ya puestos, comparáos con los sueldos de Marruecos.


----------



## 121 (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te pagan por lo que haces, nadie está en deuda contigo por haber sacado buenas notas en el instituto


----------



## germano89 (28 Ene 2022)

@*anduriña*

Puede que ese 20% sea un ajuste porque es final de año y le ha tocado subir el IRPF para no hacer fraude de ley porque se habrá pasado todo el año declarando un 2%, pero es verdad que esa señora no gana 14.000 al año ni loca, gana MUCHO MÁS.

Sobran enfermeros, sobran funcionarios y sobra mujeres en muchos sectores... esto último lo digo por la igualdad que tanto defienden estos progres.


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 Ene 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Complejo de Dios.
> 
> Dais asco.



Se creen especiales, los hijos de puta.


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> La 3º causa de muerte es la negligencia médica, por cierto, viendo que en España un médico no tiene ninguna responsabilidad de sus acciones, menos deberían cobrar.
> 
> En USA ganan más pero si un médico la caga tiene que pagar una indemnización de millones y millones de dolares, en España han dejado a gente paralítica y no les han dado ni 10.000 euros.



A ver cuánto nos dan de indemnización (si es que nos dan) después de matar a mi padre con 56 años en una negligencia médica. Ya abriré un hilo en su momento cuando llegue el juicio.

De momento sanitarios hijos de puta.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pena das , yo con mi triste cfgs en dam, ganó más de lo que tú ganaras en tu vida.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> -Entiendo que para alguien que esté en peor situación le parecerá que cobrar 1500-2000€ es mucho, pero te digo que en cualquier país, como “residente” cobras bastante, pero bastante más.



En esos países también sois funcionarios intocables que no pueden ser despedidos aunque los cementerios estén llenos de víctimas vuestras?


----------



## Sputnik (28 Ene 2022)

"Yo pongo la jeta y vosotros la pasta, que pa eso lo valgo"

El lema del neomodernismo progresista


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para pagar un 20% de Irpf en Madrid te tienes que embolsar más de 40.000€. Tú me diras cuantos ingenieros, abogados o matemáticos ganan eso con 2-3 años de experiencia. ¿El 10% que entra en una multinacional o en el IBEX tirando por alto? Vosotros (por lo que dices) lo cobráis el 90% que aprueba el MIR. ¿Sabes lo que paga de IRPF un doctorando de investigación? Un 3-4%. Vale que hacéis guardias pero tampoco digáis tonterias de que se cobra menos que las compañeras de la limpieza. Y tampoco es comparable porque la señora está 8 horas limpiando con un par de descansos de 15 minutos mientras que hay guardias muy tranquilas en las que a muchos médico ni se les molesta. 
En otros países ganan más los médicos pero en pocos (Portugal y quizá Francia) están entre las profesiones mejor pagadas. No esperéis que con el sueldo medio de ingenieros/licenciados en 40.000, el sueldo medio de médicos sea de 80.000.


----------



## asiqué (28 Ene 2022)

la pagan por bailar 1000€ y se queja.
Mas los guantes mascarillas, bolis y alguna que otra pirula de dronja que robara a fin de mes…


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Ene 2022)

Me parece queis empleados están cobrando por encima de sus posibilidades


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un amigo médico en país Vasco cobra sus guardias presenciales de 24 horas a 800€. Las que está en casa a 300€. Unas 3-5 guardias al mes.
Si los del turno de limpieza de tu hospital cobran más que tú es que algo estás haciendo mal. 

Es legítimo aspirar a más, claro. Aunque mí me parece que los médicos políticos o estibadores viven en una realidad paralela. Me parece injusto que tengan que cobrar semejantes cantidades, como si fueran una casta superior.

Hablo de la pública, que si es de la privada como si les pagan 50.000€ al mes, el mejor que cobre lo que se merezca.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Seguramente te refieras a ésta. Le respondí y por supuesto no intentó rebatirme.




Joder, pues a mi me parece una nómina penosa para un médico, la verdad, yo pensaba que se levantaban unos 3k mensuales.... 


Por cierto.... melafo (tenía que decirlo)


----------



## Edge2 (28 Ene 2022)

Esta euforica con la reperkusion...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (28 Ene 2022)

Menvda cara de zorra comepollas


----------



## Lombroso (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que no interpretas bien mi primer mensaje. Mi crítica no va sobre si ganáis más o menos de lo que merecéis, sobre si la carrera es larga o corta o sobre si sacaste buena nota en el Instituto (qué menos, si se supone que tu trabajo irá de salvar vidas). Mi crítica va sobre cómo tu colega trata de hacer una reivindicación utilizando medias verdades. Por cierto, se me olvidó decir que la nómina "de la vergüenza" no está fechada ni de final de mes. Imagínate qué credibilidad tiene. 

En cuanto a toda la parrafada victimista del sacrificio de tu juventud, me remito a lo que he dicho en el post inicial: ¿no sabíais cual iba a ser vuestro sueldo? ¿tampoco conocías el contenido de las guardias? ¿No erais sabedores de esa lucha con 14.000 compañeros?

Si la respuesta es sí, no tiene justificación que te quejes de las condiciones laborales que hay, porque las sabías. Si la respuesta es negativa, deberías haberte informado y, posiblemente, hubieras escogido mejor. 

No conozco a nadie que crea que cobra demasiado por su trabajo. Cada uno tiene lo suyo. Un estibador se juega la vida entre centenares de contenedores de toneladas de peso, trabajando en cualquier situación climatológica que se dé. Tiene poca o ninguna formación. Un minero, sin responsabilidad, se juega los pulmones en cada bajada. Un médico, que no trabaja bajo la lluvia ni se juega su vida, tiene una responsabilidad tremenda, la mayor que conozco diría yo. ¿Merecen más o menos de lo que cobran? Por mi parte, tengo una empresa pequeña desde hace unos diez años. Lo decidí yo después de estudiar. Estuve seis años deslomándome y en estos últimos, cuando mi labora ha pasado más a la gestión que al "trabajo sucio", me juego cada año miles de euros en mejoras que creo y espero, hagan más rentable la empresa. Nadie me lo pidió, no me quejo si un mes gano poco, no hago tiktoks y no espero palmaditas en la espalda de nadie.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Ene 2022)

Caperucita dijo:


> Yo he visto el twit y dice claramente que está en el primer año de Mir y que eso es una nómina sin guardias.



Y cuánto cobra por hacer prácticas?


----------



## Caperucita (28 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y cuánto cobra por hacer prácticas?



Eso no son prácticas. Las prácticas se hacen durante la carrera sin cobrar. Eso es trabajo.


----------



## Caperucita (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Creo que no interpretas bien mi primer mensaje. Mi crítica no va sobre si ganáis más o menos de lo que merecéis, sobre si la carrera es larga o corta o sobre si sacaste buena nota en el Instituto (qué menos, si se supone que tu trabajo irá de salvar vidas). Mi crítica va sobre cómo tu colega trata de hacer una reivindicación utilizando medias verdades. Por cierto, se me olvidó decir que la nómina "de la vergüenza" no está fechada ni de final de mes. Imagínate qué credibilidad tiene.
> 
> En cuanto a toda la parrafada victimista del sacrificio de tu juventud, me remito a lo que he dicho en el post inicial: ¿no sabíais cual iba a ser vuestro sueldo? ¿tampoco conocías el contenido de las guardias? ¿No erais sabedores de esa lucha con 14.000 compañeros?
> 
> ...



Pone bastante claramente que es la nómina de todo el mes de enero de este año.


----------



## ·TUERTO (28 Ene 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Soy el puto amo con las mejores notas y blablabla
> 
> 
> Depues matais gente y os la suda. Quiero mas pasta que no gano suficiente para llenar mi ego.
> ...



*Exacto. 

Para conocer bien a un matasanos, basta con leer a los «doctores» anónimos del foro. Si fueran verdaderos médicos, darían la cara; sobre todo, ahora, con esta guerra psicológica. Aquellos sabrán por qué se ocultan... pero nunca ocultan SUS INSULTOS, eso no.*


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Esta chica no se queja de nada,es una activista política que se dedica a la medicina como se podría dedicar a la abogacía o ser albañila.
Cuenta medias verdades para manipular es la típica zurda obsesionada con lo publico y seguramente es tan sectaria que demoleridemoler l Hospital Zendal y demás centros privados.


----------



## Lombroso (28 Ene 2022)

Caperucita dijo:


> Pone bastante claramente que es la nómina de todo el mes de enero de este año.



Me refiero a que la publicación es del 26 de este mes, cinco días antes del 31. A mi mujer, funcionaria, se la han abonado/entregado hoy, día 28. Curioso que a ella se la entreguen tan pronto. Digo curioso, que no falso.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> A ver, que económicamente la carrera de medicina quizá no compense para el que quiera ganar dinero es un hecho, porque el esfuerzo, tanto de años de estudio como de actualización de conocimientos, y la responsabilidad, es grande. Es una profesión vocacional, y muy bien considerada socialmente (no se ha degradado como las ingenierías) y así tiene que seguir siendo.... comparado con el erial laboral hispanistaní aún así son privilegiados....
> 
> Tuve una ex enfermera y, quizá también por el servicio en el que trabajaba, estaba muy bien pagada, ganaba sobre los 2400€ netos al mes dependiendo de las guardias, unos meses más otros menos, eso hace 10 años, ella misma decía que *por lo que ganaban los médicos de más, no compensaba estudiar medicina.*
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que cuando te enseñan nóminas de funcis de 1000€ pelaos... a poco que tengan trienios, sexsenios... y suba de nivel automáticamente al par de años ya gana el doble.....



= PUTA

Las pinchaculos a callar y obedecer al Medico que es quien manda. No deberían ni abrir la puta boca a menos que se les pregunte.

Ademas pronto se les acaba el chollo con la nueva FP.


----------



## koul (28 Ene 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Soy el puto amo con las mejores notas y blablabla
> 
> 
> Depues matais gente y os la suda. Quiero mas pasta que no gano suficiente para llenar mi ego.
> ...



Con tanto prejuicio y tanta subnormalidad el que parece un deshecho humano eres tú. 
Los derechuzos con tara como tú sí que dais asco. 
A mamarla gilipollas.


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> No era vocacional?



Como todos los trabajadores


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Tenía que estar fregando y no quejándose en el hospital o haciendo tiktokers, `por cierto donde están las feminazis?, 7 de cada 10 nuevos médicos son mujeres, y el 80% del personal sanitario son mujeres, ¿dónde está la igualdad?



Hasta que no sean todas mujeres no habrá igualdad


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> La 3º causa de muerte es la negligencia médica, por cierto, viendo que en España un médico no tiene ninguna responsabilidad de sus acciones, menos deberían cobrar.
> 
> En USA ganan más pero si un médico la caga tiene que pagar una indemnización de millones y millones de dolares, en España han dejado a gente paralítica y no les han dado ni 10.000 euros.



Eso, copiemos la sanidad de USA, es de las mejores del mundo


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (28 Ene 2022)

Se están cubriendo de gloria.

Conmigo han conseguido que piense que pagar 45€ de sesión a un fisio o 100€ por un empaste, ambos en lo privado, no es nada caro pues suplen con creces la falta de atención que recibo en lo público.


----------



## germano89 (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> = PUTA
> 
> Las pinchaculos a callar y obedecer al Medico que es quien manda. No deberían ni abrir la puta boca a menos que se les pregunte.
> 
> Ademas pronto se les acaba el chollo con la nueva FP.



Porqué dices eso de la fp?


----------



## moritobelo (28 Ene 2022)

Otro hilo mas de envidiosos y perdedores...

Mañana por la mañana, lo degustare mientras saboreo mi cafelito... Estos hilos le alegran a uno la semana...


----------



## djvan (28 Ene 2022)

no no ha sido así jamás. Cada uno paga el irpf que le corresponde según bruto ingresado en el año en curso

por ser el primer contrato no cobras menos, lo que ocurre es que el irpf va sobre el bruto anual ganado, es decir si tienes un contrato de 40 mil euros anuales pero no has trabajado nunca antes y no has tenido ingresos y empiezas a trabajar en julio, Ese año no vasa ganar 40k vas a ganar solo 20k luego las retenciones que te tienen que hacer son relativos a 20k que es en realidad lo que vas a ganar ese año


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Ene 2022)

Vaya pedazo de hija de puta.


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, un médico creyéndose el más listo de entre los asalariados. Menuda soberbia gastáis en el gremio, madre mía.


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resulta que una médica ha publicado una foto de su supuesta nómina, denunciando la precariedad que sufre el gremio. Sin embargo, ha sido pillada con varias "irregularidades" e incluso, algunos compañeros sanitarios, le han recriminado su actitud a la hora de reclamar mejoras con medias verdades.
> 
> Para empezar, la tipa no ha informado de que, en realidad, es una MIR, es decir, está en formación. Al respecto, algunos doctores le han respondido que ellos hicieron su formación práctica a razón de 0 euros.
> 
> ...



Al OP, la tipa deja claro que es M1 y que no cuenta las guardias, pero si ves su LinkedIn trabaja en mil mierdas más: profesora de universidades, da clase para preparar el MIR, creo que estaba doctorando...


----------



## Zbigniew (28 Ene 2022)

Ah y perdona por querer tener una vida digna, después de trabajar para ser el mejor en clase de instituto, hacer una buena selectividad, acabar dignamente la carrera de 6 años, más larga y con más contenido teórico de este país, pelearme con 14.000 imbeciles en el MiR que como yo, han tirado su juventud en una biblioteca y luego aguantar 4 años de residencia donde te tratan como basura, así se asegura la administración que no se nos suba a la cabeza.

Fantástico ,si señor


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Ene 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> No era vocacional?



La vocación se termina cuando exigen cobrar lo mismo que en Boston pero viviendo en Málaga. Tienen un ego increíble y no comprenden que no van a cobrar lo mismo que en otros países con mayor renta nacional, pero para creerse tan listos no comprenden algo tan básico.


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Ene 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Complejo de Dios.
> 
> Dais asco.



Lo que digo, se creen que son los amos porque se escudan en que "han estudiado". ¿El resto no? Y eso que medicina en los años 90 tenía una nota de corte mucho más baja que ahora, con un 7,5 entrabas, por no hablar de que la mayoría que conozco tienen vocación 0.


----------



## wonderwoman (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como casi cualquier ingeniero en este país. O incluso peor, no es o era lo normal ir a curso por año en ingeniería. Una se cansa de vuestra superioridad moral


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Ene 2022)

brent dijo:


> Deberia de cobrar más, de lo contrario trabajaran desmotivados



Experto en economía del trabajo. Lo mismo pasa con los currelas de la privada que echan mil horas tragando mierda y amenaza de despido.


----------



## trampantojo (28 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Seguramente te refieras a ésta. Le respondí y por supuesto no intentó rebatirme.



sumen los devengos...y después sumen los descuentos...es una nómina manipulada!! hay que ser tonto para tragarse estas mierdas!!


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Yo no sé si es mucho o poco.
> 
> Lo que sé es que la nota de corte de las facultades de Medicina en España es alta,
> 
> ...



Ya se ha dicho que España tiene la mayor tasa de facultades de medicina pero cápita del mundo, pero el problema es el numerus clausus


----------



## Funciovago (28 Ene 2022)

Pues no es ninguna tontería, la gran mayoría se meten por la pasta (a policías, a médicos...) y se está metiendo una gentuza que son de lo peor, lo úinco que les importa es el sueldo. Solo hay qque ver para lo que ha quedado la policía... para multar por llevar mascarilla y hacer de escolta de pablo iglesias, si los sueldos fueran bajos se hubieran negado todos a pasar por ahí, pq si les echan saben que van a encontrar algo mejor.

Y de los medicos que decir... en plena pandemia y haciendo tiktoks, eso lo haces en un hospital privado y te vas a la puta calle, como es logico


----------



## adonis1 (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Díselo a un ingeniero a ver qué ooina


----------



## Funciovago (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> -Entiendo que para alguien que esté en peor situación le parecerá que cobrar 1500-2000€ es mucho, pero te digo que en cualquier país, como “residente” cobras bastante, pero bastante más.



¿En qué país?, ¿en Guatemala?, será comparando con los que a ti te interese, como he dicho antes en algunos países si cobran más, pero a cambio tenéis que haceros responsables de las cagadas que hacéis, no como en España.

Medicina es de las pocas carreras con pleno empleo, hay otras carreras mucho más difíciles y con paro, y cuando consiguen curro cobrando menos. Tengo algún familiar haciendo el mir y está todos los días llorando y quejándose, y con la misma queja tuya de las limpiadoras, si tanta envidia te dan ¿por que no dejas tu curro de médico y te metes a limpiador?, sois unos llorones, eso si, no conozco a niguno que haya dejado su curro, por algo será... encima es una de esas profesiones en las que ves generaciones, padres recomendandolas a sus hijos, no será tan malo... llorones


----------



## delhierro (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no se como teneis tanta paciencia.

Supongo que sera vocación, porque en enfermeria ( tengo conocidas ) se corren riesgos, vida laboral miserable , irregular y mal pagada. 

Ya lo único que falta son los catetos diciendo que los mejores ( porque efectivamente para medicina tienes que serlo o no entras) , cobran mucho porque ganan 2000€.

Y Gracias por tu curro.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿A cuantos ancianos te has cargado con anestésicos y bloqueantes neuromusculares pedazo de hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sois un cáncer .


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> La vocación se termina cuando exigen cobrar lo mismo que en Boston pero viviendo en Málaga. Tienen un ego increíble y no comprenden que no van a cobrar lo mismo que en otros países con mayor renta nacional, pero para creerse tan listos no comprenden algo tan básico.



todos los funcionarios son muy listos y sacan unas opos jodidisimas ,pero cuando les hablas de matemáticas básicas pierden los tornillos


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ene 2022)

De mamadas en algún puticlub Paco de carretera.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> La carrera es un puto paseo.
> 
> El MIR es sólo empollar como loros.
> 
> Yo me rio en la cara de los médicos y los dejo en ridículo cada vez que puedo.



Yo me cago en sus muertos, me quedo más a gusto así.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (29 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Seguramente te refieras a ésta. Le respondí y por supuesto no intentó rebatirme.



Que EJERZA. Tiene buen tipo.


----------



## Infomanuel (29 Ene 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> +100
> 
> Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Esta gente piensa que los demás no hemos estudiado, no nos formamos en nuestro tiempo libre y seguimos estudiando.
> 
> ...



Entiendo bien tu punto de vista, y comprendo también la inquina que hay ahora con mi profesión, porque se han hecho cosas que no deberían haberse hecho. Un ejemplo son los tiktoks. Sí que puedo decirte que en mi hospital yo no he visto hacer nada de eso, sino currar como bestias, puedes estar seguro.

Yo voy a darte mis argumentos a los puntos que señalas, a ver si consigo convencerte con esos puntos. Es una opinión que te comento desde dentro, y no te miento en lo que voy a decirte. Piénsalo, porque a lo mejor ese punto de vista no lo habías considerado y a lo mejor cambia un poco tu opinión:

- Si no estuviera el sector público monopolizando la formación, es verdad que los sueldos cambiarían. Concretamente el de los residentes subirían mucho, y el de los adjuntos aún más. La privada paga exactamente lo mismo que la pública en España, porque aquí no hay libre mercado. Si yo me fuera a trabajar a Francia, por poner un ejemplo cercano, cobraría algo más de x4 el sueldo que tengo en la pública haciendo lo que hago. Además, los contratos de residente son de exclusividad (no puedes hacer nada más, sólo eso, y no puedes negociar nada). Si yo hubiera podido elegir negociar un contrato de residente en un centro privado, lo hubiera hecho. Éste es un sistema que existe en otros países.
Échale un vistazo a los sueldos de otros países, y no sólo en Medicina. Ingenieros, programadores y demás están en la misma situación. Lo que pasa es que que tengamos sueldos miserables en España tiene causas diferentes en el caso de los médicos.

- Guardias: no tributan para la jubilación (la cual no vamos a tener de todas formas), pero sí para el IRPF. Ésa residente no llega a 40K ni de broma ni sumando las guardias. Ése es el sueldo de un médico tipo 4 (un médico adjunto con mucha más experiencia, ni siquiera un recién especializado).

En cuanto a las horas que le echamos, no me gusta compararme con otras profesiones. Para mí, que otro recién titulado de otra disciplina esté pasándolo mal en un despacho explotadísimo no me beneficia en nada, y es más, no me gusta nada; nadie debería estar siendo así explotado. Pero te comento cómo es una guardia, por si quieres comparar: son 24 horas *seguidas *como mínimo. Mi récord son 36 horas seguidas, y de residente no duermes si haces guardias de puerta. Pero he llegado a ver gente 48 horas seguidas. Además, hay una gran diferencia entre ese recién titulado en Derecho y nosotros, por ejemplo, y es que con todo respeto porque el Derecho es una disciplina que admiro profundamente, cuando llevas 16 horas seguidas parando sólo para comer y cagar, y llega un politraumatizado a las 3 am, *es mucho más probable que se comentan errores.* Es un atentado contra la salud de todos, la del médico y la de los pacientes que llegan. Además, *esto no es una excepción, es lo normal.* Se hace 1 o 2 veces por semana.

El tema de las guaridas no es una queja porque sí para la mayoría de la gente. En países civilizados no puedes hacer más de 12 horas porque saben que no es correcto hacerlo. Ya me gustaría a mí que una guardia fuera de las 8 a las 20 como puede que haga el recién titulado en un despacho, pero es que son más de 24 horas. Si preguntas, la inmensa mayoría prefiere cobrar menos y no jugárnosla.

- Sí, yo escogí esa profesión para ocuparme de la salud de la gente. No para arriesgarla de la forma que te he comentado antes. ¿La privada? Siempre va a depender de las condiciones de la pública como te he dicho antes.

Y repito, entiendo el punto. Yo soy el primero que no quiero según qué tipo de colegas de profesión. Pero no te quedes con que esto es una fábrica de tiktoks o que las jornandas son menos que las de un jurista o economista novato, porque la cosa no es así y lo sé bien porque he trabajado en otras profesiones y tenía mucho menos estrés. Además tengo amigos trabajando como ingenieros y aunque es duro, no creo que yo me quede atrás en horas y estrés. Pero como decía el gran Clint Eastwood en Millionr Dollar baby: " -¿Hablas del boxeo? No, nunca lo dejaré. Me gusta demasiado su hedor. "

Espero que al menos tengas una opinión un poco mejor de mi profesión y de los que la ejercemos con devoción, porque la mayoría estamos al pie del cañón siempre.

Saludos.

-------------------------------
Edito: he leído un poco más el hilo. Con respeto al tema del acceso a la universidad: toda la razón. Debería haber un único examen nacional para todos el mismo con materias comunes. Así la gente se pelearía por entrar en los mejores institutos para recibir la mejor preparación de cara a ese examen, no para ir donde más te puedan hinchar la nota.

Saludos.


----------



## Funcional (29 Ene 2022)

Esta es la vieja historia del que empieza y pretende cobrar como el que ya ha echado bastantes trienios . Yo también fui joven y sabelotodo, y me creía que por haber sacado dos licenciaturas merecía bastante más de lo que me pagaban. Bastantes años despues recuerdas hasta con ternura tus meteduras de pata, producto de la soberbia del que va sobrado.
El problema de este país de titulitis y sobreformados es que ha habido una generaciòn de padres empeñados en que sus hijos fueran universitarios creyendo, falsamente, que ganarían más que si se hubieran dedicado a la construcción, a la fontanería o a criar ganado. Mucha gente confunde unos buenos modales, un aspecto impecable y la soltura verbal con ganar dinero y sus hijos han pagado el pato de sus falsas expectativas. Aunque la culpa no es exclusiva del padre y su legitimo anhelo de ascenso social de su prole, sino sobre todo de un sistema que ha igualado a la baja, reduciendo contenidos y reduciendo la exigencia minima para adquirilos. 
Tenemos una formación superior de mierda y tiene mal arreglo. Y ojo que no seré yo quien no defienda que el esfuerzo deba ser recompensado, pero es que la tarta es la que es y en el reparto cada vez tocamos a menos.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (29 Ene 2022)

En el año 2020 cuando paso lo que paso se dividieron algunos equipos en 2. Un equipo iba 15 días y los siguientes iba el otro equipo. Así si se contagiaba uno del equipo y tenían que guardar cuarentena no faltaba todo el equipo.
pues después de unos meses tuvieron los cojones de poner cartelitos diciendo que los aplausos no bastaban, que querían subidas de sueldo por el esfuerzo que habían hecho en la pandemia. Menudos jetas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ene 2022)

Infomanuel dijo:


> Entiendo bien tu punto de vista, y comprendo también la inquina que hay ahora con mi profesión, porque se han hecho cosas que no deberían haberse hecho. Un ejemplo son los tiktoks. Sí que puedo decirte que en mi hospital yo no he visto hacer nada de eso, sino currar como bestias, puedes estar seguro.
> 
> Yo voy a darte mis argumentos a los puntos que señalas, a ver si consigo convencerte con esos puntos. Es una opinión que te comento desde dentro, y no te miento en lo que voy a decirte. Piénsalo, porque a lo mejor ese punto de vista no lo habías considerado y a lo mejor cambia un poco tu opinión:
> 
> ...



Sí sí, ya se ha visto como lo hacéis hijos de puta, sobre todo en residencias de ancianos y en las UCI´s. Le habéis pillado afición a chutarles rocuronio y propofol a los enfermos para liberar camas ¿Verdad psicópata de mierda hijo de la gran puta? 

Ya llegará el día que haya que ajustar cuentas y lo pagaréis, vaya si lo pagaréis putos tarados de mierda, entonces no servirá el "ejjjjjjjque yo solo complía órdenes".


----------



## Autómata (29 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> = PUTA
> 
> Las pinchaculos a callar y obedecer al Medico que es quien manda. No deberían ni abrir la puta boca a menos que se les pregunte.
> 
> Ademas pronto se les acaba el chollo con la nueva FP.



De hecho luego estudio medicina y es médico. Era una crack.


----------



## otropepito (29 Ene 2022)

Joder, con perdón. Aquí se está pidiendo la pena capital por mentir, bueno, por enmascarar la verdad. 
La pobre no vuelve a poner un twit ni por año nuevo.


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Ene 2022)

Pero por que seguís debatiendo, el hilo no deja lugar a dudas,todo se reduce al dinero.No existe otra cosa en esta vida, desafortunadamente.Y tu más,y tu más,yo hestudie mucho,yo soy más listo,yo merezco más,yo soy mejor, yo,yo,yo,yo.Era el mejor del insti,el más guapo ,el que más folla, etc, Que bien manejamos la vida de las masas.El OP se ha retratado en un par de frases y nadie ha notado nada.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Ene 2022)

Menuda generación de mierda, es que estan todos corrompidos y petados de homosexualismo a tope de caca.



No sabes si estas en un hospital o en un rancho de maricones y bolleras.


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Para acceder a la carrera primero tienes que ser de los mejores del instituto y en selectividad.
> 
> La carrera son seis putos años y no solo es memorizar como loros, es aprender algoritmos e integrar una cantidad de conocimientos acojonante que en tu puta vida ni por asomo podrías llegar imaginar, porque tu mente de mierda e inteligencia no te ha hecho ir mas alla de la puta ESO.
> 
> ...



¿Algoritmos? Dudo que apliques simplex para diagnosticar o hacer una biopsia


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (29 Ene 2022)

Precharo quiere un salario mayor en prácticas para viajar y gastar en dildos y satisfiers.


----------



## Murdok69 (29 Ene 2022)

Eso eso, queremos ver tetas (y) coño


----------



## arandel (29 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo tochazo para decir que lo que quieres es reconocimiento por estar estudiando algo que nadie te ha obligado, cobrar más porque tú lo vales y que sigan sableando al que produce. Ya se ha visto lo que se trabaja en los saturados hospitales, sobretodo ahora con la nueva variante que ha producido 40% de absentismo laboral en lo público.


----------



## mouse child (29 Ene 2022)

A ver , lo cierto es que gana poco.


----------



## cabronavirus (29 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> -El IRPF se queda de media entre el 18-20%, llegando el cuarto año al 22%.



Lo mismo que cualquier hijo de vecino.


Charles70 dijo:


> -Las guardias claro que suman, faltaría más! Y cobraba menos por hora de guardia como residente que los compañeros del servicio de limpieza de noche.



Seguro que en las guardias no parabas de trabajar y no tenías tiempo ni para tomarte un cafelito.


Charles70 dijo:


> -Entiendo que para alguien que esté en peor situación le parecerá que cobrar 1500-2000€ es mucho, pero te digo que en cualquier país, como “residente” cobras bastante, pero bastante más.



En cualquier país cualquiera cobra más no sólo los médicos.


Charles70 dijo:


> No te vas fuera porque con esa edad somos unos pringados que creemos en ayudar y esas tonterías, pero con comentarios como el tuyo, escuchados a diario, se nos quita cualquier vocación, tranquilo.



Vocación es tener que estar aguantando gilipollas y jefecillos de mierda para pagar una cipoteca y ponerles a tus hijos un plato de comida en la mesa.


Charles70 dijo:


> Ah y perdona por querer tener una vida digna, después de trabajar para ser el mejor en clase de instituto, hacer una buena selectividad, acabar dignamente la carrera de 6 años, más larga y con más contenido teórico de este país, pelearme con 14.000 imbeciles en el MiR que como yo, han tirado su juventud en una biblioteca y luego aguantar 4 años de residencia donde te tratan como basura, así se asegura la administración que no se nos suba a la cabeza.



Perdona por haber trabajado 16 horas diarias jugándome la vida, trabajando con electricidad, usando herramientas que pueden amputar e incluso matar, por un sueldo muy inferior al suyo, ah claro tenía que haber estudiado.

Eso de calentar silla en una biblioteca debe ser durísimo, tengo amigos que con 17 años trabajaban en la obra de sol a sol con calor y frío.

Seguramente en el futuro tú no trataras como basura a tus compañeros novatos, porque tú eres muy buena persona.

Como decía un "loco" en mi barrio "yo soy médico o te curo o te mato" y parece que es más lo segundo que lo primero.

La próxima vez que vengas a llorar al foro cúrrate un tik tok y nosotros aplaudiremos, héroe.


----------



## monbolongo (29 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> @monbolongo creo que tú hiciste medicina y luego informática. Hiciste un post contando tu experiencia pero se borró. Podrias decirnos cuál es el perfil típico del/la estudiante de Medicina actual? Diste en el clavo.



Por alusiones 

Medicina es basicamente una carrera de letras donde para entrar, como necesitas una nota muy alta en un bachillerato de ciencias acaba llena de gente que saca sobresaliente en matemáticas / física sin guatarles ni en general entender realmente las matemáticas.

Eso requiere un perfil de personalidad y socioeconomico muy concreto, que suele abundar sobre todo en mujeres... pir eso es una profesión de mujeres de clase media/alta, empollonas y algo idealistas básicamente.

Creo que los médicos ganan poco para lo que trabajan y la dureza de la profesión. yo mismo he hecho 2 MIRes, las guardias como MIR, sobre todo si son "de puerta" son un puto infierno de trabajo a destajo, sin dormir en 24 hora y comiendote unos buenos marrones como extraer con tus propias manos 3 kilos de mierda del culo de un señor demenciado de 80 años (tal como suena).

Ningún MIR quiere hacerlas por dinero (que es poco), salgo que seas de especialidades con guardias cómodas (rayos, ojos, planta en algunas quirúrgicas ya siendo R4 o R5).

Sobre si los médicos estan bien o mal pagados en España el problema es que no se puede hablar de "los médicos" así como un ente general porque dentro de la profesión hay castas.

Para el ¿70%? de los médicos en España la profesión no compensa y los jóvenes aguantan por "vocación" y a partir de 40 años porque realmente no sabes hacer otra cosa y ya no estás para cambiar de profesión o irte al extranjero. Pero hay un 30% que si que les compensa. Todos quieren ser ese 30% pero no es fácil, hay que sacar un número MIR alto (que es jodido) y además elegir sabiamente (para eso ayuda conocer la profesión desde dentro, es fecir ser hijo de médico, y no ser vocacional)


----------



## pepeleches (29 Ene 2022)

Si algo me jode es la demagogia. 

Bruto anual, PUNTO. Cuando hay quien quiere (como es tan habitual en estos días...) hacerse la víctima, poner la típica nómina para decir 'uyy, solo cobro 1.000€, qué mal pagado estoy!' sin incluir todo lo que percibe, y sin contar todo (por ejemplo pagas guardias, pagas extras...), pues simplemente es un retorcedor de la realidad al que hay simplemente que afearle la conducta y no hacerle ni puto caso por mentiroso. 

Porque si partimos de la realidad, luego podremos debatir si es suficiente o no. Pero es que luego resulta que hay MUUUCHA GENTE que no sabe por ejemplo que el complemento específico o de destino pueden ser incluso mayores al suelto, y alguna vez he visto que se han tragado que un médico con 15 años de experiencia en la SS se lleve a casa 1.000€ netos, cuando la realidad es que se estará llevando el triple. 

O casos así, en los que se incluyen guardias que elevan muchísimo el sueldo. Seguramente (de fuentes muy fiables....) un MIR de media inicialmente se llevará unos 1.500 netos, acercándose a los 2.000 con los años. 

Teniendo en cuenta esto, hay que valorar la responsabilidad (aunque legalmente sea del residente ven enfermos...), pero también que es su primer aterrizaje en el mundo laboral y se van a los 1.500 netos de inicio. 

Igual que me he encontrado con gente de este perfil (médicos, policías, enfermeros...) despotricando por el hecho de trabajar noches o fines de semana. ¡Coño, qué te pensabas! ¿Acaso no lo sabías? 

Aparte de que en el estado se suele pagar muy bien estos turnos, y en muchos casos generan más vacaciones proporcionalmente, es tan ridículo como que un chef se queje de tener que trabajar noches y fines de semana. ¡Es lo que elegiste!

Son dos debates, el que la gente esté bien o mal pagada, y el no manipular a la peña de forma tan descarada. Cuanta gente en cuanto ve temas relacionados siempre salta con aquello de que los sanitarios (y los policías, y los jueces, y todo el mundo...) merece mucho más por su impagable valor y bla bla bla. Gente que no es consciente ni de lejos del gasto real, y que se refugia en clichés. 

Al menos, que no tengan la carnaza fácil de pensar que cobran muchísimo menos de lo que cobran...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Con dos Mires terminados te digo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sabes de donde sale tu salario?

Pues eso. Un funcionario pidiendo más salario es como un hijo pidiendo aumento de paga por haber hecho la cama y aprobar mates.

El niño se justificará lo que quiera. Si los padres ingresan cero, por necesidad, su paga será proporcional a esa cifra.

"es que fuera hay países..." = es que a manolete sus papis le compraron la play por aprobar mates y mira yo. Lo ideal es que tus papas ganen para que tu ganes.

Y luego está la tropa protocolos tik tok, mala gestión, atencion primaria nefasta, listas de espera... no se, hay médicos buenos y con vocación pero son prisioneros de todo el tinglado.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Ene 2022)

Charles70 dijo:


> Ah y perdona por querer tener una vida digna, *después de trabajar para ser el mejor en clase de instituto, hacer una buena selectividad, acabar dignamente la carrera de 6 años,* más larga y con más contenido teórico de este país, pelearme con 14.000 imbeciles en el MiR que como yo, han tirado su juventud en una biblioteca y luego aguantar 4 años de residencia donde te tratan como basura, así se asegura la administración que no se nos suba a la cabeza.
> 
> 
> Un saludo, retratador.



Si bien llevas razón en lo expuesto, lo que te resalto en negrita es lo que os mata a los médicos, pues muchos se piensan mejores que los demás xq saben estudiar. Pero eso lo he vivido también en magisterio, los 2 mejores expedientes, premiados y todo, incapaces ya no de aprobar una oposición, si no de trabajar con niños, xq su habilidad era estudiar (podrían haber sido médicos también).

Entiendo las quejas sobre la carga de estudios mayor pero mucho quejarse de las nóminas pero no he visto a ninguno quejarse de reformar la carrera... Xq lo que define a los médicos es esa supuesta dificultad de acceso y ese ser "el mejor", es decir, la soberbia.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Ene 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Si bien llevas razón en lo expuesto, lo que te resalto en negrita es lo que os mata a los médicos, pues muchos se piensan mejores que los demás xq saben estudiar. Pero eso lo he vivido también en magisterio, los 2 mejores expedientes, premiados y todo, incapaces ya no de aprobar una oposición, si no de trabajar con niños, xq su habilidad era estudiar (podrían haber sido médicos también).
> 
> Entiendo las quejas sobre la carga de estudios mayor pero mucho quejarse de las nóminas pero no he visto a ninguno quejarse de reformar la carrera... Xq lo que define a los médicos es esa supuesta dificultad de acceso y ese ser "el mejor", es decir, la soberbia.



Jamás verás ninguna noticia de que una asignatura de medicina es la más difícil de España o que medicina es tal universidad es el mayor tapón de España.

Ahora, de ciencias puras e ingeniería? A patadas tienes noticias de esas


----------



## Panko21 (29 Ene 2022)

Ni buen maestro, ni buen nada. Tuve una discusión con una xq se había sacada 4 especialidades bde magisterio con más de un 8 de media y que era injusto que no se sacase la plaza en la oposición... La que se cogió cuando le dije que solo había demostrado ser buena haciendo especialidades (encima de magisterio, que difícil no es).


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Ene 2022)

Ya vemos a diario como todos estos médicos son psicópatas sin neuronas que no se plantean nada y sólo hacen lo que les dicen.


Bueno, un reflejo de la carrera la verdad


----------



## Panko21 (29 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Jamás verás ninguna noticia de que una asignatura de medicina es la más difícil de España o que medicina es tal universidad es el mayor tapón de España.
> 
> Ahora, de ciencias puras e ingeniería? A patadas tienes noticias de esas



Yo estudié Ciencias de la actividad Física y del Deporte, la asignatura de anatomía y fisiología era la misma que la de los médicos pues estudiábamos en la misma facultad y la misma profesora. Un tipo test repetitivo basado en empollar y listo.


----------



## Können (29 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> y alguna vez he visto que se han tragado que un médico con 15 años de experiencia en la SS se lleve a casa 1.000€ netos, cuando la realidad es que se estará llevando el triple.



Según guardias y horas, igual pueden levantar incluso más, 4k o más.
Pero también hay que estar metido una media de 12 o mas horas diarias dentro de un hospital…


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Ene 2022)

Können dijo:


> Según guardias y horas, igual pueden levantar incluso más, 4k o más.
> Pero también hay que estar metido una media de 12 o mas horas diarias dentro de un hospital…



Mientras duermes, estás de cháchara, tomando cafés o haciendo un curso on line que te sirve para puntos para la carrera profesional y GANAR MAS DINERO.


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> No soy médico ni enfermero, pero para mí, tienen un sueldo bajo para la responsabilidad que tienen.
> Y todos los que se quedan en España, frente a irse a que te dupliquen o tripliquen tu sueldo (UK/USA), son unos benditos
> Pero hay profesionales buenos y malos, como todo
> 
> A ver si va a ser lo mismo operar de apendicitis que hacer burocracia en cualquier empresa



De fonte te sacas que en UK triplican el sueldo? Un médico del NHS sin guardias cobra 5000 £


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Ene 2022)

Infomanuel dijo:


> Entiendo bien tu punto de vista, y comprendo también la inquina que hay ahora con mi profesión, porque se han hecho cosas que no deberían haberse hecho. Un ejemplo son los tiktoks. Sí que puedo decirte que en mi hospital yo no he visto hacer nada de eso, sino currar como bestias, puedes estar seguro.
> 
> Yo voy a darte mis argumentos a los puntos que señalas, a ver si consigo convencerte con esos puntos. Es una opinión que te comento desde dentro, y no te miento en lo que voy a decirte. Piénsalo, porque a lo mejor ese punto de vista no lo habías considerado y a lo mejor cambia un poco tu opinión:
> 
> ...



Como siempre comparando cosas absurdas. El sistema sanitario francés no se parece en nada, y cualquier trabajo cualificado cobra el triple en Francia que en España


----------



## adonis1 (29 Ene 2022)

Joder literal casi. Un amigo mioestudiando medicina, yo ingeniería, le tuve que ayudar con estadística, la cual para nosotros era una María, a él se le hizo un mundo, solo sabía memorizar, razonamiento poquito


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Ene 2022)

adonis1 dijo:


> Joder literal casi. Un amigo mioestudiando medicina, yo ingeniería, le tuve que ayudar con estadística, la cual para nosotros era una María, a él se le hizo un mundo, solo sabía memorizar, razonamiento poquito



Estoy viendo el contenido de bioestadística y es lamentable. Lo justo hacen contraste de hipótesis

Universidad Pública de Navarra - Campus de Excelencia Internacional


----------



## anduriña (29 Ene 2022)

Infomanuel dijo:


> Entiendo bien tu punto de vista, y comprendo también la inquina que hay ahora con mi profesión, porque se han hecho cosas que no deberían haberse hecho. Un ejemplo son los tiktoks. Sí que puedo decirte que en mi hospital yo no he visto hacer nada de eso, sino currar como bestias, puedes estar seguro.
> 
> Yo voy a darte mis argumentos a los puntos que señalas, a ver si consigo convencerte con esos puntos. Es una opinión que te comento desde dentro, y no te miento en lo que voy a decirte. Piénsalo, porque a lo mejor ese punto de vista no lo habías considerado y a lo mejor cambia un poco tu opinión:
> 
> ...



Este tipo de hilos y mensajes tienen el problema de que al final quien no debe verse mancillado, acaba siéndolo. Por como me has contestado no me cabe duda de que eres un excelente profesional. Mi comentario va sobre la profesión en general.

Voy a intentar explicarlo. Mis referencias en el tiempo se referirán a Pontevedra, de donde soy oriundo.

Conviene que veamos de donde viene la profesión y en la situación en la que estamos. Hasta hace unos veinte años un médico era poco menos que semidiós. Trabajo muy liviano (unos pocas ahora al día, los médicos de primaria acababan a las 12:00 horas de trabajar, por ejemplo, de forma real en el SERGAS). Con muchísimos médicos con consultas privadas sacándose auténticas barbaridades. Que no se declaraban, evidentemente.

Y en algunos casos montando hospitales en compañía de otros especialistas.

En la sociedad no había un porcentaje elevado de gente con estudios superiores y los médicos destacaban y eran respetados. Supieran más o menos. Como un arquitecto, un ingeniero o un abogado de la época. Incluso más si me apuras. Aquello de -yo soy mujer de médico. En consecuencia, si no tenían ni idea, no se podía hacer nada porque no había alternativas.

Entre medias han aparecido varios factores que han cambiado la situación de forma notable.

1º) Las AAPP tienen una situación económica complicada. Se han cargado de deuda. Lo que ha llevado a la situación actual, en que aproximadamente -por lo menos en algún caso que conozco bastante bien- sanidad representa la mitad del presupuesto de alguna comunidad autónoma y los sueldos de sanidad pueden ser perfectamente la cuarta parte de todo el presupuesto. Esto está creando situaciones de tensión ineludibles.

2º) El perfil educativo de la población ha cambiado. Mucha gente tiene estudios de una u otra forma. En algunos casos de igual o mayor dificultad que medicina. Añade que ha aparecido internet. Y mucha gente ya sabe que medicación tiene que recibir. En algunos casos incluso puede leer artículo de investigación en inglés sobre la enfermedad que tiene. O consultar los efectos secundarios del medicamento en eHealth Me. En consecuencia, si el médico no se entera, se nota.

3º) La consolidación del sector privado en grandes grupos. HM, Quirón (Fresenius), Vithas o los regionales. En Galicia, por ejemplo, son Quirón, HM y Ribera Salud quienes dominan la situación. Ahora tienen una capacidad presión sobre la profesión que antes no existía. Entre otras cosas, porque los equipos, según en qué especialidades, son muy caros. Además, el paciente privado entra a través de aseguradora. Hay un intermediario. Con lo que el cobro en negro no existe o es ínfimo. Se ha reducido a ciertas especialidades como dermatología, oftalmología o cirugía plástica. Donde se siguen ganando auténticas barbaridades. Y a mí no me parece mal, todo sea dicho. Si lo generas, así debe ser.

4º) La feminización de la profesión. Para la gente es un desastre. Para quienes la ejercen -mujeres provenientes de clase media para arriba- es una fantasía. Una profesión con no mucho agobio -si la ejerces mal-, donde se tiene acceso a varones bien posicionados y reconocida. Pero si no dan la talla, de poco vale.

A mí no me molesta que un médico pueda llegar a un millón de euros o dos al año. ¿Por qué no? Los hay en España. Pero no tiene sentido que un médico tipo -con no demasiados conocimientos- gane entre 80-120k euros al año trabajando en el sector público. Ya han explicado en el hilo los motivos.

Y mucho menos que haya que aguantar tonterías como la de la muchacha con cuya nómina se abre el hilo. Es como si yo publico sólo mi salario base y me olvido de los complementos y las productividades. O como está sucediendo en el SERGAS, donde no pocos médicos quieren teletrabajar. Muchos de estos señores olvidan quienes les pagan el sueldo.

Ya a título personal, a mí me llama la atención la poca preparación que tienen muchos profesionales. Y lo poco que se esfuerzan. Yo me gasto no poco dinero en libros de mi ramo cada año. Y "pierdo" cientos de horas al año en leer sentencias. Así debe ser, aunque en mi campo en la Administración Pública no es tampoco lo más habitual. Pero eso, entre otras cosas, me hace muy valioso por si algún día me quiero marchar al sector privado. En cambio, en muchos médicos, ¿qué quieres que te diga?

Acabo con tus quejas de las guardias. Tienes toda la razón del mundo en este aspecto. No debería haber guardias de 24 horas seguidas. Pero la propia profesión quiere seguir manteniéndolas en no pocos casos. Hay mucho dinero en juego.

Y los de los Tiktoks... con unos cuantos despedidos se acababa la historia. No dejan de ser un reflejo de la profesión -y las enfermeras son mucho peores.


----------



## NPDO (29 Ene 2022)

Tengo un amigo radiólogo. Está en el primer año de residencia. Le falta poco para llegar a los 2000 netos, con las guardias.

Me parece que cobran suficiente. Al final han tenido que ser los mejores en bachillerato y selectividad, sacarse una carrera de 6 años y aprobar el MIR.

Quejarse de sueldo con la estabilidad que tienen y con la posibilidad de ponerse por lo privado si quieren, me parece poco solidario.


----------



## Funciovago (29 Ene 2022)

Lo de las guardias es una de sus quejas habituales, pero cuando han querido quitarlas ellos son los primeros que se han negado por el pastizal que se llevan... Deberían estar prohibidas por el riesgo que supone para los pacientes, pero la pela es la pela.

La feminización del sector supone reventar salarios porque tienes mucha más mano de obra disponible, además hay que sumar los inmigrantes ilegales que están trabajando en medicina. Queremos buenos salarios pero luego también queremos ser más progres que nadie y que vengan inmigrantes, que la mujer trabaje fuera de casa... señores que no se puede tener todo.

Y otra cosa que debería estar prohibida es el pluriempleo médicos currando en hospitales públicos, polideportivos y consultas privadas a la vez...


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Ene 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Estoy viendo el contenido de bioestadística y es lamentable. Lo justo hacen contraste de hipótesis
> 
> Universidad Pública de Navarra - Campus de Excelencia Internacional



Es la asignatura en la que más tienen que pensar de toda la carrera.

Y ya no solo de medicina, sino que enfermeria, psicología...son del mismo palo


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Ene 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Este tipo de hilos y mensajes tienen el problema de que al final quien no debe verse mancillado, acaba siéndolo. Por como me has contestado no me cabe duda de que eres un excelente profesional. Mi comentario va sobre la profesión en general.
> 
> Voy a intentar explicarlo. Mis referencias en el tiempo se referirán a Pontevedra, de donde soy oriundo.
> 
> ...



La mayoría sudan de renovarse. Como mucho van a congresos con gastos pagados a hacer el paripé


----------



## CeGato (29 Ene 2022)

Los médicos en España están muy mal pagados. Especialmente si se tiene en cuenta que para la mayoría de las especialidades las guardias son obligatorias y que en la práctica eso se traduce en semanas de 60 horas, a veces más. Para muchos médicos, trabajar menos horas NO ES UNA OPCIÓN.

Para entrar en la facultad de medicina se requiere que los chavales en edad escolar tengan unas notas excelentes, están entre los mejores, probablemente menos del 10%.

Como perteneciente al grupo de los alumnos trabajadores, el futuro médico verá cómo le amargan la vida sus compañeros de colegio. Es el destino de los empollones. 

Luego, trabajará a lomo caliente como mano de obra barata, siendo explotado por el sistema, particularmente mientras hace la residencia. 

Los usuarios, a veces hartos de las deficiencias del sistema y a veces simplemente envidiosos del estatus de un profesional cuyo nivel ellos nunca podrán alcanzar, lo tratan con desprecio y hasta con violencia, algo estúpido si consideramos que es alguien que quizá podría hacer algo por ti.

En algunos foros, como éste, personas de pocas luces y absurdamente adictas al odio, casi siempre en la órbita de grupos neonazis, vomitan toda clase de disparates sobre un colectivo de buenas personas, en vez de ir besando por donde pisan y de paso se retratan con breves textos de contenido paupérrimo donde no suelen faltar clamorosas patadas a la ortografía.

Ya han visto los sanitarios dónde quedaron los aplausos de las 8:00 al principio de la pandemia. Pero eso no les sorprende: saben con quién se juegan los cuartos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Ene 2022)

El tema guardias es espinoso, pero las alternativas son peores... La Urgencia debe estar cubierta las 24h. Es un hecho. Muchos hospitales pequeños y medianos no tienen casi personal para hacer las guardias, sobre todo en puertas. La alternativa sería hacer turnos, como Enfermería, pero eso significa casi el triple de gente.
Las plantillas médicas están hipertróficas por las guardias. Y actualmente bastante envejecidas. Hay un pool de gente que se sacó la plaza en los primeros 80 y están a punto de jubilarse, en bastantes servicios suponen el 50% o más.
Va a haber un déficit de especialistas tremendo de aquí a pocos años, el MIR dará para reemplazar en los hospitales donde se forman. Luego no os queréis de téneros que desplazar o un año de espera de primera visita.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Ene 2022)

CeGato dijo:


> Los médicos en España están muy mal pagados. Especialmente si se tiene en cuenta que para la mayoría de las especialidades las guardias son obligatorias y que en la práctica eso se traduce en semanas de 60 horas, a veces más. Para muchos médicos, trabajar menos horas NO ES UNA OPCIÓN.
> 
> Para entrar en la facultad de medicina se requiere que los chavales en edad escolar tengan unas notas excelentes, están entre los mejores, probablemente menos del 10%.
> 
> ...



Vaya paja mental teneis los médicos encima.

Después os viene una familia de tanos y sois lo más cobarde que hay. Pero ante los demás, clasistas a más no poder.

Se nota que en la carrera ni sufrís ni lo más mínimo y después la hostia de realidad os llega cuando teneis que trabajar y empezais a llorar.


----------



## Svl (29 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Vaya paja mental teneis los médicos encima.
> 
> Después os viene una familia de tanos y sois lo más cobarde que hay. Pero ante los demás, clasistas a más no poder.
> 
> Se nota que en la carrera ni sufrís ni lo más mínimo y después la hostia de realidad os llega cuando teneis que trabajar y empezais a llorar.



La mayoría al venir de familias de renta media-alta ni siquiera trabajan en verano en nada. Colegios privados, concertados a tutiplen.

Para muchos el MIR es su primera experiencia laboral y su primer contacto con 'la plebe'. Y claro, colapsan con cualquier contratiempo.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (30 Ene 2022)

Hay que reconocer que ese sueldo es una mierda pero en 4 años serás especialista ganando 3.000 limpios y en10 años mas 3.500-4000 euros mas algún apaño en la privada te vas a ir a 5.000-6000 limpios. Y como los médicos solemos emparejarnos en muchos casos entre nosotros pues entran al mes en casa 10 o 12.000 euros sin problemas. No es gran cosa pero para chalete y Mercedes llega
El que quiera eso pues que entre en la facultad y apruebe el mir...


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> La mayoría al venir de familias de renta media-alta ni siquiera trabajan en verano en nada. Colegios privados, concertados a tutiplen.
> 
> Para muchos el MIR es su primera experiencia laboral y su primer contacto con 'la plebe'. Y claro, colapsan con cualquier contratiempo.



Las mayores infladas de notas de cuando yo estudié era para los que iban a medicina.

Después para selectividad y que no se los follasen en química y mates les pegaron más horas de clases particulares que durante toda la carrera de medicina

Por eso repiten tanto lo de la nota de bachiller y selectividad, porque ha sido lo más traumático para ellos


----------



## pepeleches (30 Ene 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que ese sueldo es una mierda pero en 4 años serás especialista ganando 3.000 limpios y en10 años mas 3.500-4000 euros mas algún apaño en la privada te vas a ir a 5.000-6000 limpios. Y como los médicos solemos emparejarnos en muchos casos entre nosotros pues entran al mes en casa 10 o 12.000 euros sin problemas. No es gran cosa pero para chalete y Mercedes llega
> El que quiera eso pues que entre en la facultad y apruebe el mir...



Eso lo he visto en mi entorno. Incluso yendo más por lo bajo, sin privada, la típica pareja médico sin grandes pretensiones+enfermera que se mete 6.000€ tranquilamente

Cuando dices que 10 ó 12.000€ 'no es gran cosa' a mi lo que me demuestra es que muchos que han hecho este camino viven alejados bastante de la realidad. No porque diga que sea mucho o poco, sino que igual que esos que nunca han trabajado en otra cosa ganen en su primer trabajo 1.500€ netos con pagas extras, es falta de conocimiento 'del resto del mundo'. 

Algo que me ha pasado bastante con gente relacionada con la función pública a distintos niveles. Que si un policía local, que si alguien que trabaja en el ayuntamiento, que si un tramitador procesal....su sensación es que 'no es gran cosa'. 

Básicamente porque no son conscientes de lo que cuesta en el 'mundo real' ganar 30.000 ó 35.000€. No hablamos de gente que se dedique a la limpieza o a cargar camiones, con todos los respetos hacia ellos. Hablamos de gente con conocimientos, experiencia, que para saltar a esos niveles y poder escalar a partir de ahí suelen tener puestos de mucha responsabilidad, gente a su cargo, etc etc. Por supuesto, seguro que en Iberdrola o Telefónica es mucho más asequible, e incluso la 'tropa' estará por esas cantidades, pero España es un país de pymes donde ganar 50.000€ significa (en esos estratos) estar en una minoría muy muy minoría. 

Quizás por eso el que acaba de aprobar el MIR y ve un sueldo entre 25-30K los primeros años se queja, y se queja también de hacer guardias, y de cualquier cosa que se pueda uno quejar. Porque uno termina teniendo su perspectiva individual, y se le antoja mucho esfuerzo sin valorar lo que tú dices, que en unos pocos años va a tener un sueldo bastante respetable. 

Seguramente el problema es propio de toda la cadena, empezando por los políticos que en su mayoría no conocen el mercado y no son conscientes de lo que hace falta para generar esas cantidades de dinero. Y por eso cada vez gastan más, y por eso cada vez el sector privado tiene que ajustarse más el cinturón porque los impuestos crecen eternamente. Recordemos que Rajoy ganó prometiendo bajadas, y los subió espectacularmente. Pero es que estos han prometido subidas, y esas sí que las cumplen. Cada mes vienen con un impuesto nuevo. 

Por eso se está estableciendo una enorme barrera entre los que cobran del estado y los que se enfrentan a las cuentas reales. Porque el debate sigue siendo 'cuando debería cobrar un...', y ahí siempre pensaremos que es poco, incluso con estos hilos tan absolutamente demagogos como los que abrió esta señora en twitter. Pero es que la realidad debería ser 'cuánto podemos pagar'. Y eso parece que a nadie le importa...


----------

